# UFOs: I want to go on record right now.



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.

A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.

We know that the laws of physics exist throughout the universe. Examinations of the furthest galaxies can be examined and have shown to be following the same laws of physics. thus, we can reasonably assume that, just as here, nothing can exceed the speed of light. If you are going to come at me with "worm holes", know that they guy who came up with the theory, Stephen Hawking, changed his mind on them before his death.

The distances are too great, and the number of possible sentient beings is too small.

It hasn't happened we haven't been visited, and it likely never will.


----------



## lg325 (May 18, 2022)

Large hailstones to trash to reflections or mirages explain UFOs it just takes some investigating to find out.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 18, 2022)

Weaponizing space and full spectrum dominance over society is expensive.

The UFO nonsense is a not so clever, but efficient means of coercing the public to accept printing more.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (May 18, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


Any UFO is here for entertainment and laughter on how fucking stupid the world is. Let em have their fun


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 18, 2022)

The recent increase in sightings is simply because they are checking on their experiment.


"Here, we installed a vegetable as their leader and they STILL don't get it?".......


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


I think there is life elsewhere in the universe.  Some, a very small percent, are as smart as us.  Maybe smarter.  But most likely they are more like all the other animals on planet earth.  No dog or pig on another planet is ever going to come to earth.

We can't get to other planets that can sustain life so why do we think someone else can?  

Now you would think out of all the stars, planets and moons in the universe that one would have a species smart enough to travel to us based on the number of planets there are out.  More than grains of sands in our oceans.  But they are so far away, maybe it's impossible.  Or maybe they are still coming.  Or maybe they've already been here?  Or maybe they are here now.

I always tell people if we looked at another solar system just like ours, we wouldn't even see earth.  We probably only see their big gassy planets.  Little earth wouldn't even be seen by their telescopes.  So they'd think there was no life here.  Hell, there might be life in Europa and we don't know.  That's in our own solar system.  So we don't even know what's in our own backyard let alone what's beyond us.


----------



## skews13 (May 18, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...



Nobody knows at this point. But we have trained fighter pilots claiming objects instantly accelerating to 13,000MPH, and making calculated changes in direction, with the Pentagon claiming 11 near misses. 

You can ascertain those observations however you wish.


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 18, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...




They are getting ready to tell the dumb down public we have ALiens, in fact it might be they  are getting ready to use this as their false flag. Freak the ppl out gain more control.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 18, 2022)

The Left WANTS THIS.  ATheists, God haters WANT THIS.  These idiots in Congress want this.   You're right...it's bs.  BUT it is one way to put fear in, get money out of, manipulate and control a part of the population that wants this to BE true.  I have NO DOUBT that at some point, this will be the next Great Hoax on the US, on the world.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (May 18, 2022)

I have a different take- these are not interplanetary alien travelers, they are intra-dimensional beings.
What they call aliens from another planet, I call demons from the spiritual dimension.
Vehicles could be just that or merely apparitional projections to further the grey men delusion.
They will be making contact, if they haven't already, because our time is short & govts across the world have always turned to evil before collapsing
Feel free to rip but what if I'm right?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 18, 2022)

Exactly HOW do you know that the same laws of physics exist throughout the universe????

How often have you BEEN to other parts of the universe????


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 18, 2022)

Aliens?  You betcha.

Look around......they're known as leftists.  Definitely spaced out and from another planet.
Proof positive aliens are idiots.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2022)

Found! Oldest Known Alien Planet That Might Support Life
					

Astronomers have discovered the oldest known alien world that may be capable of supporting life, and it's just a stone's throw away from Earth.




					www.space.com


----------



## Ghost1776 (May 18, 2022)

THE HEADLINES TELL YOU THEY ARE PLOTTING AN UFO STORY- how they use it against us is another matter until more information comes out pay attention to the constant headlines coming out about UFO’s now some times they will string it out for an entire yr, that way ppl forget about it and they then drop their scare tactics …

Congressman claims America has recovered wreckage from UFOs – Truth could change the world as we know it​May 17, 2022 | 0  |  
(OPINION) A congressman has claimed the US has wreckage recovered from a UFO as the phenomena...

historic public UFO hearing, Military struggles to understand ‘mystery’ flying phenomena, National Security threat​May 17, 2022 | 0  |  
A House Intelligence subcommittee Tuesday is holding the first congressional hearing on UFOs in 50...

In time they are going to tell the public all about their ALIENS this bs has been known so is the fact that Aliens do exist…….

The Alien factor is said to be the next step used to CONTROL THE PUBLIC because the vaccines are NOT working to keep ppl locked down now.  ( if this one is true, we will have to wait on this one).





When you see the same topic coming out on multiple sites this is often your sign what they will do next. 
They tell you what they are going to do.


----------



## Yarddog (May 18, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> I have a different take- these are not interplanetary alien travelers, they are intra-dimensional beings.
> What they call aliens from another planet, I call demons from the spiritual dimension.
> Vehicles could be just that or merely apparitional projections to further the grey men delusion.
> They will be making contact, if they haven't already, because our time is short & govts across the world have always turned to evil before collapsing
> Feel free to rip but what if I'm right?




Well just because they may be something we dont understand or someone else attributes their own projections to what or who they may be does not mean these things are not real


----------



## johngaltshrugged (May 18, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> Well just because they may be something we dont understand or someone else attributes their own projections to what or who they may be does not mean these things are not real


Yeah, I've seen too much to dismiss them altogether. Somethings going on but exactly what is up for speculation.
Being a Christian & knowing the world we live in is where I get my take on it all.
IDK for a fact what these things are & I highly doubt our govt will tell us the truth


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I think there is life elsewhere in the universe.  Some, a very small percent, are as smart as us.  Maybe smarter.  But most likely they are more like all the other animals on planet earth.  No dog or pig on another planet is ever going to come to earth.
> 
> We can't get to other planets that can sustain life so why do we think someone else can?
> 
> ...



The question of life on other planets and whether we've been visited by aliens are two different discussions. I truly believe that there is life on other planets and believe also that we will find life in our own solar system. just not sentient life.

I like to ask people: "What if we are the most advanced sentient life in the entire universe? Someone has to be first.".


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Nobody knows at this point. But we have trained fighter pilots claiming objects instantly accelerating to 13,000MPH, and making calculated changes in direction, with the Pentagon claiming 11 near misses.
> 
> You can ascertain those observations however you wish.



I wish to ascertain them as explainable phenomena that we just haven't figured out yet.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> The Left WANTS THIS.  ATheists, God haters WANT THIS.  These idiots in Congress want this.   You're right...it's bs.  BUT it is one way to put fear in, get money out of, manipulate and control a part of the population that wants this to BE true.  I have NO DOUBT that at some point, this will be the next Great Hoax on the US, on the world.



I don't like the left, but I know that they are not the only ones who are populating this panel to investigate.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 18, 2022)

The mess this nation is in and they want to investigate UFOs.  LOLOLOL  what idiots.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Exactly HOW do you know that the same laws of physics exist throughout the universe????
> 
> How often have you BEEN to other parts of the universe????



I don't have to go there to know. Scientists have studied the activities and the color spectrum of many types of celestial bodies and their actions can be and have been explained by applying the laws of physics.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> Found! Oldest Known Alien Planet That Might Support Life
> 
> 
> Astronomers have discovered the oldest known alien world that may be capable of supporting life, and it's just a stone's throw away from Earth.
> ...



Mey be capable of supporting life, and if so, may be supporting primitive single celled life, may be capable of supporting sentient beings but they may not have developed far enough to fly in their own atmosphere, but maybe they can but haven't developed space flight, but maybe they have but can't travel at or near the speed of light, but if they can, maybe they don't have the lifespan it would take to get here even at the speed of light.

Too many "maybes" my friend.


----------



## PredFan (May 18, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> Well just because they may be something we dont understand or someone else attributes their own projections to what or who they may be does not mean these things are not real



Nor does it prove they are aliens.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 18, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Exactly HOW do you know that the same laws of physics exist throughout the universe????
> 
> How often have you BEEN to other parts of the universe????


Because there is no good reason to think otherwise, and space does not have boundaries. So if you would like to explain how two regions of space that overlap could have different laws of physics, go for it.


----------



## Yarddog (May 18, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Nor does it prove they are aliens.




Correct. Could be aliens, could be an advanced form of life thats been here all along, or could be something else


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> The mess this nation is in and they want to investigate UFOs.  LOLOLOL  what idiots.


What mess? I’m doing fine. The rich are doing better than ever. You can’t find work? Bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 18, 2022)

So, here are the  UAP shown to Congress.  The first video of this collection was stopped at a still shot at roughly 0:05 - 0:06 to show the spherical object to the Congress. Pay attention, it flies by quickly at 0:05 of the video:


The UAP goes by REALLY FAST in the opposite direction of the jet. Right?

Crazy, right?

Until you realize that everything is going really fast in the opposite direction of a jet travelling 400 mph.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 20, 2022)

PredFan said:


> The question of life on other planets and whether we've been visited by aliens are two different discussions. I truly believe that there is life on other planets and believe also that we will find life in our own solar system. just not sentient life.
> 
> I like to ask people: "What if we are the most advanced sentient life in the entire universe? Someone has to be first.".


Given the age of the universe and the age of our solar System~Earth, I'd say highly unlikely we Earthlings are the first and/or only within the cosmos.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 20, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> The mess this nation is in and they want to investigate UFOs.  LOLOLOL  what idiots.


The "mess" is part the nature of our political systems and largely that of one faction, the "Wealth Redistributors" whom loot and pillage from the  "Wealth Creators".


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 20, 2022)

Seems to me that a lot of these wealth creators are leftist wokesters.   How's this work.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 20, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Mey be capable of supporting life, and if so, may be supporting primitive single celled life, may be capable of supporting sentient beings but they may not have developed far enough to fly in their own atmosphere, but maybe they can but haven't developed space flight, but maybe they have but can't travel at or near the speed of light, but if they can, maybe they don't have the lifespan it would take to get here even at the speed of light.
> 
> Too many "maybes" my friend.


Among those "maybes";
1) The UFO/UAP we see here, if they are actual objects~vehicles and not of Earthly/Human origin are likely the "small boats" of larger vessels which would do the inter-stellar jaunts.
2) The is the concept of colonies/habitats (mini-worlds) which would be large enough to sustain thir inhabitants over generations to make a long time voyage to other, near star systems.
3) We don't know all of physical science and it remains possible there may be was to travel between the stars that aren't just Newtonian "action/reaction" propulsion.  Wormholes and other space-time "warping" might be possible and fit the explanation.
4) A bit too soon to make such an absolute and closed assumption as presented in the OP.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 20, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Seems to me that a lot of these wealth creators are leftist wokesters.   How's this work.


Define what you mean by "a lot".
My experience of the past 50+ years is that small businesses and entrepreneurs tend to be middle of the road to conservative (right leaning).

Many  "leftist wokesters" I've know tend to fail, go bankrupt.


----------



## Calypso Jones (May 20, 2022)

There are still plenty of leftist led companies that donate yuge amounts of money to the left and leftist causes.  Verizon, Visa, Concast, splc  nba, blm, NFl, grubhub, amazon, viacom, jeep, merck, walmart, jpmorgan, microsoft, pfizer..PFIZER, Bank of America....i can go on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 20, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> There are still plenty of leftist led companies that donate yuge amounts of money to the left and leftist causes.  Verizon, Visa, Concast, splc  nba, blm, NFl, grubhub, amazon, viacom, jeep, merck, walmart, jpmorgan, microsoft, pfizer..PFIZER, Bank of America....i can go on.


This is the science section. We are informed, here. We already know liberals tend to be more educated and more successful. But thanks.


----------



## Death Angel (May 29, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Nobody knows at this point. But we have trained fighter pilots claiming objects instantly accelerating to 13,000MPH, and making calculated changes in direction, with the Pentagon claiming 11 near misses.
> 
> You can ascertain those observations however you wish.


Yes, and those objects are capable of violating the laws of physics.


----------



## sparky (May 30, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> No dog or pig on another planet is ever going to come to earth.






~S~


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

PredFan said:


> I wish to ascertain them as explainable phenomena that we just haven't figured out yet.


That's not the logical way to approach it. It is a dismissal of the reports and videos that have been given from highly reputable individuals, and investigated by many people who are (no offense) smarter than you and have more access to the facts than you. 

If you wish to deny UFO's, maybe because of your religion, that's ok. You folks deny everything anyway. 

But if you wish to deny the possibility based on science, then you're not really a scientist. Because most scientists agree that intelligent life elsewhere is not only possible, but probable. 

And based on what we're seeing and what's being reported, there are very limited options to what they could be. If we eliminate human technology, which everyone agrees, what does that leave?!?


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

Don't be afraid of aliens. 

The best thing that could happen to this planet is an alien intervention.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

And i pray for it every day


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2022)

100 years of being brainwashed with Science Fiction and we all want to think there are alien beings visiting our planet.

However, no spaceships or little green men.  Only accounts of sightings.  Unverified sightings.

By verified I mean show me the money.  Show me the spaceship or the little green men.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

They're gray, not green bozo... lol

By unverified, do you mean unverified by you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

Because there are over 400 verified UFO sightings by Navy pilots in the past year alone.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Those are geese, or reflected lights from the highway, or swamp gas.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

1942... Los Angeles. People died because of all the anti-aircraft fire they were putting up in the air. But they couldn't hit it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Those are geese, or reflected lights from the highway, or swamp gas.



I thought it was a glitch on the lenses of the multiple news cameras cause by the planet Venus?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2022)

Probably birds, right?


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

Yeah, Venus messes with pilots and cameras all the time. Especially when the cameras are drunk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 30, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Yeah, Venus messes with pilots and cameras all the time. Especially when the cameras are drunk.



I'm sure many of the UFO sightings are American made reverse-engineered craft, so there's that.  They are UFO, but only because the USAF will not admit what they've been up to


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm sure many of the UFO sightings are American made reverse-engineered craft, so there's that.  They are UFO, but only because the USAF will not admit what they've been up to


I have that book! Great stuff!

But if it's reverse-engineered, who was the original engineer?


----------



## Likkmee (May 30, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I think there is life elsewhere in the universe.  Some, a very small percent, are as smart as us.  Maybe smarter.  But most likely they are more like all the other animals on planet earth.  No dog or pig on another planet is ever going to come to earth.
> 
> We can't get to other planets that can sustain life so why do we think someone else can?
> 
> ...


Well. If the fuckers are in "our backyard" they're gonna need a delivery of "FreeDumb and DenoNcracy", Amerrykin style !


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> Seems to me that a lot of these wealth creators are leftist wokesters.   How's this work.


And you clamor to give them tax breaks. How’s that work?


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> Well. If the fuckers are in "our backyard" they're gonna need a delivery of "FreeDumb and DenoNcracy", Amerrykin style !


The USA boundary extends 100 miles out into the ocean. They’re camped out beyond that. Deep in the ocean. Isn’t our planet 80% water and we’re all above water?

I think they are camped out in europa. Plenty of seafood in it. Thats where the mother ship is. They send little spacecraft to earth like spacex rockets.

Elon musk is an alien.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

So you guys have to resort to ridicule? 

That doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

U.S. officials say Pentagon committed to understanding UFO origins
					

Two senior U.S. defense intelligence officials said on Tuesday the Pentagon is committed to determining the origins of what it calls "unidentified aerial phenomena" - commonly termed UFOs - but acknowledged many remain beyond the government's ability to explain.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2022)

They


Freedom Crows Nest said:


> U.S. officials say Pentagon committed to understanding UFO origins
> 
> 
> Two senior U.S. defense intelligence officials said on Tuesday the Pentagon is committed to determining the origins of what it calls "unidentified aerial phenomena" - commonly termed UFOs - but acknowledged many remain beyond the government's ability to explain.
> ...


We’re more worried it’s either another country spying on us or someone domestically who has developed something they can’t explain. Someone like


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

US/Russian/Chinese have been ruled out. If the Russians or Chinese had technology like this, they would not be letting us know how far behind we are. And if it were ours, they wouldn't be putting our pilots at risk for over 80 years by messing with them, and we should have seen the technology unveiled by now.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> US/Russian/Chinese have been ruled out. If the Russians or Chinese had technology like this, they would not be letting us know how far behind we are. And if it were ours, they wouldn't be putting our pilots at risk for over 80 years by messing with them, and we should have seen the technology unveiled by now.


Can’t rule them out till you know what it is sorry.


----------



## toobfreak (May 30, 2022)

PredFan said:


> The distances are too great, and the number of possible sentient beings is too small.  It hasn't happened we haven't been visited, and it likely never will.



If true, then in 1966, the USA already had flying vehicles which had no wings, made no sound, and could violate the laws of physics and make instant 90° turns with no banking or speed changes because I saw them with my own eyes.  But you tell yourself what you want to hear.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 30, 2022)

I'm sorry too. That's just denial of what has been observed and reported. 

While not impossible, it is extremely unlikely that they are made by the US/Russia/China. And it is also extremely unlikely that we were leap-frogged that much by any other country in this world. This is not me saying this. It is the Pentagon and Navy. 

While ET-UFO's seem unlikely as well, given the evidence, the reports, the videos, going on for 80 years of documented evidence, UFO's seem as likely, if not more, than a terrestrial explanation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Yes, and those objects are capable of violating the laws of physics.


You don't know that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 30, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Yeah, Venus messes with pilots and cameras all the time. Especially when the cameras are drunk.


Actually, it's the lage volume of moist air between a pilot and an object at distance ghat messes with both the pilots and the cameras. It creates a lensing effect.


----------



## BackAgain (May 30, 2022)

Although the chances of life elsewhere in this enormous universe are quite good, the chances of “intelligent” life are obviously fairly low. Now factor in the distances and limitations against the kind of speeds needed to cross those vast distances, and the prospects of UFOs buzzing around our little blue planet in one arm of a medium sized galaxy seems vanishingly small. 

It would be baseless to rule it out altogether. But just in terms of the odds, I have to conclude there’s not much to see here.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, it's the lage volume of moist air between a pilot and an object at distance ghat messes with both the pilots and the cameras. It creates a lensing effect.


C'mon seriously, these aren't noobs flying in the skies, confusing Venus with a UAP. You kiddin me? You're really putting down our combat pilots, and the peeps doing the radar, by saying that they're observing Venus. That's 1960's debunking. May as well call it swamp gas!


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 31, 2022)

And don't forget that the Navy and the Pentagon agree that it is something unknown, that can pose a military threat.

Venus.... just doesn't do that... Even on a bad day.


----------



## Feeding Crows (May 31, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Although the chances of life elsewhere in this enormous universe are quite good, the chances of “intelligent” life are obviously fairly low. Now factor in the distances and limitations against the kind of speeds needed to cross those vast distances, and the prospects of UFOs buzzing around our little blue planet in one arm of a medium sized galaxy seems vanishingly small.
> 
> It would be baseless to rule it out altogether. But just in terms of the odds, I have to conclude there’s not much to see here.


Well, thank you.... let's just shut down all the discussion.

You have spoken!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 1, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> C'mon seriously, these aren't noobs flying in the skies, confusing Venus with a UAP.


Irrelevant. What pilot is? They are human beings, susceptible to optical illusions, fake memories, hallucinations, etc. 

Numerous examples can be shown of experienced pilots falling victim to optical illusions. Remember the "Chinese missile" off the coast of California about 8 years ago? If not, go look it up.


----------



## james bond (Jun 1, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> And don't forget that the Navy and the Pentagon agree that it is something unknown, that can pose a military threat.
> 
> Venus.... just doesn't do that... Even on a bad day.


You are back on _my ignore_.  You are... oh well, what's the use telling you again lol???!!!???!!!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 1, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


These are doing maneuvers that fall into the laws of physics but are way beyond human technology 
.
 These appear to be AI drones operating advanced Crafts


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 1, 2022)

I am hoping I can steal a craft and drop a big bomb in several cities then move to Alpha centurion cluster


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 10, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Well, thank you.... let's just shut down all the discussion.
> 
> You have spoken!


Maybe one day. But probably not so far. We are in the age of cell phones now, too. Where are all the videos?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 11, 2022)

They're all over the place. You just don't watch them. But you should at least watch the NAVY videos that the Pentagon is all worried about.

There's a lot more to those videos, that we're not privy to. But the government is. And now we're full force back into UFO investigation, which we have been even after Blue Book, but now at least it's publicly acknowledged. Just google UAP (the new name for UFO).

It was about 120-something cases in 2020. Now it's up to 400 in 2021. All from Navy pilots, after they were allowed to report incidents without retaliation.









						The military's UFO database now has info from about 400 reported incidents
					

That's up from 143 incidents in a report issued in 2021. Officials partly credited reducing stigma around the issue for the new reports, many of which are older and went unmentioned at the time.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 11, 2022)

It's scary if we have that many crazy hallucinating pilots protecting our airspace, that can't recognize Venus or a balloon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 11, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> They're all over the place.


No they aren't.

4 billion cell phones

Show me ten videos.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 11, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> It's scary if we have that many crazy hallucinating pilots protecting our airspace, that can't recognize Venus or a balloon.


No, it just means they are human beings. Pilots don't have superpowers of the mind.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

If you wont accept multiple military pilots eye-witness testimonies, what is it that you need?

 Why are you better than them?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

The Government has accepted that there's something out there. And they don't know what the fuck it is. 

And you're still arguing that it's nothing?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 12, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> Well just because they may be something we dont understand or someone else attributes their own projections to what or who they may be does not mean these things are not real


Exactly. That's why the 'U' stands for 'Unidentified'. These objects are real and there is video evidence of them flying in ways that are impossible by all known technology. That is all that we know, everything else is speculation.


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Exactly. That's why the 'U' stands for 'Unidentified'. These objects are real and there is video evidence of them flying in ways that are impossible by all known technology. That is all that we know, everything else is speculation.




Right. When I was about 8 years old and living out in the desert of Southern California, me and my older brother both saw some objects in the night sky late one evening that I know even now defied the ability of any aircraft we have today... based on the apparent distance, speed and formation... however, there's no why I can say they were some sort of space alien craft.. I dont know what they were. could have been some natural phenomena or who knows what?
maybe something our government has, only thing thats certain is we both saw something real... and very unknown as to what they were, so guess they were UFO's.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Yep, and they pose a threat to national security because we don't know what they are.

It's doubtful that they're Russian or Chinese technology, hopefully. Because if it is, they have leapfrogged our technology by 100+ years. And I doubt the US gov't would be telling us if that was the case...

So to me, it leaves a question that can only be answered by looking at the obvious.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

They're either ET, or humans from the future coming back in time.

The second one is physically impossible to me. You cannot go back in time until a wormhole is created, which has never been created yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> If you wont accept multiple military pilots eye-witness testimonies, what is it that you need?
> 
> Why are you better than them?


To believe these are alien craft?

Uh, bring me a piece of tech. Some materials. An alien.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

So super qualified eye-witnesses, that protect our country and have nuclear weapons at their disposal, and have the evidence on video, is not good enough for you?

You're better than that?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

OK, I get where you're coming from. You're either a religious zealot, or a total denier.

And you didn't used to be that way Fort Fun. We've known each other for a very long time. Outside of this board. Unless you're a different Fort Fun...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> So super qualified eye-witnesses, that protect our country and have nuclear weapons at their disposal, and have the evidence on video, is not good enough for you?
> 
> You're better than that?


Evidence of what? You are playing the shell game.

Be direct. And don't throw a hissy fit. It's not a Trump thread. it's the science section.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Lol, i'm not throwing a hissy fit. I'm sorry if you think so FFI.

You're saying that testimony from Navy pilots and government officials is not enough for you. Videos from Navy cockpits are not enough for you. Countless reports in the past mean nothing to you.

You want an actual UFO to play with?

If so, get out of the conversation. Because you cannot be rationalized with.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> You're saying that testimony from Navy pilots and government officials is not enough for you


Testimony that they saw objects is, indeed, not enough for me to believe they were alien spacecraft. It's not enough for any rational person.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Testimony that they saw objects is, indeed, not enough for me to believe they were alien spacecraft. It's not enough for any rational person.


Although the Pentagon and Navy agree that they are Unknown Aerial Phenomena, or UAP's, they also refuse to say they are alien. But they do insist that they are real and have flying dynamics that are not scientifically possible at this time. 

So let's put your brains on this and try to explain what the military can't, and believes to be a threat to national security? 

What do you think they are?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Although the Pentagon and Navy agree that they are Unknown Aerial Phenomena, or UAP's, they also refuse to say they are alien.


Same

Loooooong way to go


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

But what are the options? Do you have any?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> But what are the options? Do you have any?


Other than the several I have posted?

And even if I had no explanation, that doesn't mean we pull the ufo God of the gaps and say, "therefore aliens".


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I know you're atheist, like me. so God is out of the question... so what else?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I don't know what explanations you have posted. You're just refusing for the sake of refusing.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

You must have some pretty good explanations though, and you should tell the military.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Or you're just being a donk and arguing with me for no reason other than to argue.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I guess the latter....


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm not saying UFOs exist...but I find it pretty arrogant for people to believe we are the only beings in existence considering the thousands+ of gallaxies, millions of planets, etc...

'God created the heavenS and the earth'...

Just saying...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> I don't know what explanations you have posted. You're just refusing for the sake of refusing.


Hallucinations, false memories, optical illusions, mundane objects in the atmosphere, atnospheric phenomena, all the usual ones that have held up for a century in lieu of any good evidence whatsoever that they are something else.

This is the brick wall you are running into. Headfirst.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I can't believe we can agree so much on such an important topic, yet totally disagree here.

You're basically saying that everyone is crazy, stupid, or a liar. Including our military and their video and radar equipment.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> I can't believe we can agree so much on such an important topic, yet totally disagree here.
> 
> You're basically saying that everyone is crazy, stupid, or a liar. Including our military and their video and radar equipment.


No I am not. I just agreed with the people refusing to call them alien aircraft. The people YOU cited. 

So, nice try. Not really.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I'd be really scared if you were right.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No I am not. I just agreed with the people refusing to call them alien aircraft. The people YOU cited.
> 
> So, nice try. Not really.


So what do you think it is? Hallucinations? False memories? Optical Illusions? Really??


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

omg, you have such little faith in our military and our technology.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> So what do you think it is? Hallucinations? False memories? Optical Illusions? Really??


For some of them? Yes, definitely. 

Please be a bit more specific. It's tiring to sift through your weasel words and generalizations.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> omg, you have such little faith in our military and our technology.


Run by the people who refuse to accept alien craft as the explanation?

Sounds like you are the one calling them liars.

Let's be crystal clear on that.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

I guess you're smarter than these people...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> I guess you're smarter than these people...


Yet you are the one implying they are stupid and/or dishonest, not me.


Your gaslighting skills need work.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Run by the people who refuse to accept alien craft as the explanation?
> 
> Sounds like you are the one calling them liars.
> 
> Let's be crystal clear on that.


I'm providing a good explanation. You are not. You're trying to tell me they're crazy, or high, or seeing a balloon.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

You definitely didn't watch the video, because you replied too fast to watch.

You're just denying for the sake of denying.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## SootedUpCyndi (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> So what do you think it is? Hallucinations? False memories? Optical Illusions? Really??


I've been abducted about 8 times in my life.. seriously!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

If you can't be bothered, start watching at 6:30 in the video, to hear two Navy pilots, including a TOP GUN pilot, describe what they saw. 

And tell me that's hallucinations, false memory, optical illusions, mundane objects. If you can watch that and still say that, I will have to conclude that you are crazy. 

That's the only obvious conclusion. Please watch it, starting at 6:30. Please do that for me, as a friend.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I've been abducted about 8 times in my life.. seriously!


I can believe that. Tell me about it. 

I'm about to go to bed though, and I won't be back for a couple of days.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

And if FFI comes back, ask him about the 400+ Navy sightings since they were allowed to report them last year.









						The military's UFO database now has info from about 400 reported incidents
					

That's up from 143 incidents in a report issued in 2021. Officials partly credited reducing stigma around the issue for the new reports, many of which are older and went unmentioned at the time.




					www.npr.org


----------



## SootedUpCyndi (Jun 12, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> I can believe that. Tell me about it.
> 
> I'm about to go to bed though, and I won't be back for a couple of days.


would you like to hear a few stories. i wont post them on the board


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 12, 2022)

yes, of course


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 15, 2022)

UFO's are real. Call them UAP's if you like. But they are real, there is no denial anymore. People who deny them are now subject to ridicule. Ain't that funny?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 15, 2022)

EXCERPTS:

Synopsis of Unconventional Flying Objects: JSE Review
By: H.E. Puthoff
Institute for Advanced Studies at Austin, TX 78759
----------------------------------------------------------
SUBJECT: Synopsis of Unconventional Flying Objects, by Paul Hill, Hampton Roads Publ. Co.,
Charlottesville, VA, 1995 (ISBN 1-57174-027-9)
JSE Review by H. E. Puthoff, Ph.D., Institute for Advanced Studies at Austin, TX 78759

To the degree that the engineering characteristics of UFOs can be estimated by empirical
observation, in my opinion the above-referenced, recently-published book by Paul Hill provides
the most reliable, concise summary of engineering-type data available. [1] The data were
compiled over decades of research by a Chief Scientist-Manager at NASA's Langley Research
Center [2] who acted as an informal clearinghouse for UFO-related data. The strength of the
compilation lies in its thoughtful separation of wheat from chaff, and the analysis of the former into coherent patterns, including detailed calculations. Perhaps surprising to the casually interested, under careful examination the observations, rather than defying the laws of physics as naive interpretation might suggest, instead appear to be solidly commensurate with them, as the
following discussion shows.

One of the most consistently-observed characteristics of UFO flight is a ubiquitous pattern in
which they tilt to perform all maneuvers. Specifically, they sit level to hover, tilt forward to move
forward, tilt backward to stop, bank to turn, and descend by "falling-leaf" or "silver- dollar-wobble" motions. Detailed analysis by Hill shows that such motion is inconsistent with aerodynamic requirements, but totally consistent with some form of repulsive force-field propulsion. Not satisfied with paper analyses alone, Hill arranged to have various forms of jet-supported and rotor-supported circular flying platforms built and tested. Hill himself acted as test pilot in early, originally-classified, versions, and found the above motions the most economical for control purposes. Pictures of these platforms are included in the text.
...
One of the consequences of the above identification of field propulsion type by Hill is his
conclusion, supported by detailed calculation, computer simulation and wind-tunnel studies, that
supersonic flight through the atmosphere without sonic booms is easily engineered. Manipulation
of the acceleration-type force field would, even at supersonic speeds, result in a constant-
pressure, compression-free zone without shockwave in which the vehicle is surrounded by a
subsonic flow-pattern of streamlines, and subsonic velocity ratios. An additional benefit of such
field control is that drops of moisture, rain, dust, insects, or other low-velocity objects would follow streamline paths around the craft rather than impact it.

Another puzzle resolved by Hill's analysis is that craft observed to travel continuously at Mach 4
or 5 do not appear to generate temperatures sufficiently high to be destructive to known
materials. In other words, UFOs appear to prevent high aerodynamic heating rates, rather than
permitting a heating problem, then surviving it with heat- resistant materials as is the case of the
Shuttle whose surface temperatures can reach 1300 degrees C. The resolution of this potential
problem is shown by Hill to derive from the fact that the force-field control that results in the
prevention of shockwave drag as discussed above is also effective in preventing aerodynamic
heating. In effect the airflow approaches, then springs away from the craft, depositing no energy
in the process.
...


			https://siriusdisclosure.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/ScienceArticle1.pdf
		

~~~~~~~~~~~
Unconventional Flying Objects: A Scientific Analysis Paperback ...​


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 15, 2022)

FYI ~ FWIW


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 17, 2022)

Pentagon getting more UFO reports now that 'stigma has been reduced'
					

A DoD official asserted that "we're open to all hypotheses, we're open to any conclusions that we may encounter."




					www.politico.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 17, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> I'm providing a good explanation.


"Good" is subjective.

Sentient aliens piloting craft beyond our technological understanding is a plausible explanation.

But  is it really a "good" explanation?

I say it is not (yet?). I say the evidence for this hypothesis sits at zero.

And, even more damning: saying we can't explain something (therefore, magic = aliens = cue Arthur Clarke quote) is to admit it is a mystery. Proposing tech we don't understand merely replaces one mystery with another. Okay, maybe, but you still stand on zero evidence.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 17, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Good" is subjective.
> 
> Sentient aliens piloting craft beyond our technological understanding is a plausible explanation.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's aliens.  queue meme here...

But what are the other plausible explanations to what is being observed by trained military personnel and reported to pentagon officials?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 17, 2022)

It would have to Soviet or Chinese technology that is way beyond our current technology. They would be leap-frogging us by hundreds of years of technology!

The US would not admit that. And if the soviet/chino tech is that good, we wouldn't be here talking about it... We'd be dead.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 17, 2022)

So what explanation is left? The French?


----------



## james bond (Jun 17, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> FYI ~ FWIW


The ones I've seen on Tumblr were like this with no explanation.  Has anybody seen anything like it?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 17, 2022)

no bond, why would you make fun of a serious thread?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 18, 2022)

james bond said:


> The ones I've seen on Tumblr were like this with no explanation.  Has anybody seen anything like it?
> 
> View attachment 659318



I have.  Such an image can be easily created with an off axis point source of light out of focus (therefore slightly astigmatic).  It could also be a poor image of the gibbous Moon.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 18, 2022)

what ding or bond put up is bullshit. 

UFO thread... let's go!


----------



## james bond (Jun 18, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I have.  Such an image can be easily created with an off axis point source of light out of focus (therefore slightly astigmatic).  It could also be a poor image of the gibbous Moon.


Likely, we'll never know for sure.  Even the ones that military pilots have radar for.  There are more probable alternative explanations.

NASA has a team for UFO research now June 2022 -- NASA assembles a UFO research team to study 'unidentified aerial phenomena'.

There was even a first public hearing on UFOs in May 2022 -- Key Takeaways From First UFO Public Hearing; We Might Not Be Alone Afterall

Here's a declassified NASA report from 2021 -- https://www.dni.gov/files/ODNI/documents/assessments/Prelimary-Assessment-UAP-20210625.pdf


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 18, 2022)

Bond, even if you're trying, you're lying. 

Anything you say, is because you're gay. 

Anything you do, is all poo-poo.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 18, 2022)

But fuck yeah! You saying some tru shit!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jun 18, 2022)

There's shit that we cannot explain, that is aggravating the navy and the pentagon. It's not Soviets or Chinese. It's not US either. It leaves two things...

People from the future coming back in time (which I will argue is completely impossible)

Extra-terrestrials.

What else can it be? It's ET's!!!! Just accept the facts, and let's learn and share the technology that the US has been hiding since 1947.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 18, 2022)

Freedom Crows Nest said:


> Bond, even if you're trying, you're lying. Anything you say, is because you're gay.  Anything you do, is all poo-poo.



Fuck off, asshole, unless you have something to actually add to the thread.  Who the hell died here and left YOU boss?!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 18, 2022)

james bond said:


> Likely, we'll never know for sure.  Even the ones that military pilots have radar for.  There are more probable alternative explanations.



Well, I have to admit, this does not appear exactly like any defocused point source I have ever seen nor exactly like what a shaky view of a gibbous moon would look like.

It appears to be an oblate spheroid with some sort of irregular darker band around the middle.


----------



## james bond (Jun 18, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Well, I have to admit, this does not appear exactly like any defocused point source I have ever seen nor exactly like what a shaky view of a gibbous moon would look like.
> 
> It appears to be an oblate spheroid with some sort of irregular darker band around the middle.
> 
> ...


It's an example of what they see.  This one may have been recorded or made up by someone.

Here are some others I found on tumblr.  The third one looks like a plane to me.
















The top two have references which we can tell, so seem more credible for an UFO.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 18, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Well, I have to admit, this does not appear exactly like any defocused point source I have ever seen nor exactly like what a shaky view of a gibbous moon would look like.
> 
> It appears to be an oblate spheroid with some sort of irregular darker band around the middle.
> 
> ...


Or there is no darker band, and the imperfect shape is just making it reflect light differently from different parts of it.

Yes, that's a mundane point, but it speaks right to the heart of the matter, here.

People are prone to jump to conclusions, because they don't like not understanding stuff.

Maybe there is a darker band. Maybe there is not. 

We are probe to believing utter nonsense without even realizing it. Your brain saw that as a darker band, and the decision was made before you even commented on it.


----------



## james bond (Jun 18, 2022)

The majority of UFO/UAP stuff on tumblr are made up photos, gifs, movie clips, art, etc.  One can tell that they are fantasy.  Only a few look like they were actually taken by a camera, video recorder, phone, etc.

I thought this was interesting as it appears to be taken out of a plane.



			https://va.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_rcj4r2YTqQ1qivspn.mp4


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 27, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's an example of what they see.
> The top two have references which we can tell, so seem more credible for an UFO.


But its not what I saw in the late 1960s.  I'm a skilled observer and I know what I saw.  The 2 or 3 other sightings I can explain away as conceivably explainable by other means, reasonable things maybe but that one case, following them through a telescope high overhead at an altitude that they were not visible by naked eye, I can only tell you without mistake that either UFOs are real or the military has had technology for ages in deep secret as far above propeller and jet engine driven aeronautics as warp drive that makes our best military technology known look like toys, baby toys---  nothing on this Earth known to man can do what I clearly saw.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Exactly HOW do you know that the same laws of physics exist throughout the universe????
> 
> How often have you BEEN to other parts of the universe????


Some scientists have speculated that there are different dimensions where physical traits may be different. For example here the speed of light is something like 282,000 miles per second. But in dimension x it may be 56,000,000 miles per second. So if you got to that dimension you can go off many light years away in  a reasonable amount of time and then shift back to this dimension.


----------



## miketx (Jul 28, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> But its not what I saw in the late 1960s.  I'm a skilled observer and I know what I saw.  The 2 or 3 other sightings I can explain away as conceivably explainable by other means, reasonable things maybe but that one case, following them through a telescope high overhead at an altitude that they were not visible by naked eye, I can only tell you without mistake that either UFOs are real or the military has had technology for ages in deep secret as far above propeller and jet engine driven aeronautics as warp drive that makes our best military technology known look like toys, baby toys---  nothing on this Earth known to man can do what I clearly saw.


Years ago my wife was out in the backyard at 4 am and was watching what she thought was a satellite trekking across the sky until it suddenly shot off in another direction and disappeared.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 28, 2022)

miketx said:


> Years ago my wife was out in the backyard at 4 am and was watching what she thought was a satellite trekking across the sky until it suddenly shot off in another direction and disappeared.



Cool.


----------



## james bond (Jul 28, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> But its not what I saw in the late 1960s.  I'm a skilled observer and I know what I saw.  The 2 or 3 other sightings I can explain away as conceivably explainable by other means, reasonable things maybe but that one case, following them through a telescope high overhead at an altitude that they were not visible by naked eye, I can only tell you without mistake that either UFOs are real or the military has had technology for ages in deep secret as far above propeller and jet engine driven aeronautics as warp drive that makes our best military technology known look like toys, baby toys---  nothing on this Earth known to man can do what I clearly saw.


I think I've seen something like it when I was in my 20s, but I didn't capture it on film or anything.  IOW, I don't have any evidence.  Many of these are personal sightings, so who knows what they were.  If you compiled a list of these sighting, then they'll prolly be in the millions.  And be worthless.


----------



## james bond (Jul 28, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, here are the  UAP shown to Congress.  The first video of this collection was stopped at a still shot at roughly 0:05 - 0:06 to show the spherical object to the Congress. Pay attention, it flies by quickly at 0:05 of the video:
> 
> 
> The UAP goes by REALLY FAST in the opposite direction of the jet. Right?
> ...


It could be from the person taking the video.  Nothing is conclusive in the video.  It may be something that went by very fast, but we can't make any conclusions about what it was in order to help identify what it was.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 28, 2022)

james bond said:


> I think I've seen something like it when I was in my 20s, but I didn't capture it on film or anything.  IOW, I don't have any evidence.  Many of these are personal sightings, so who knows what they were.  If you compiled a list of these sighting, then they'll prolly be in the millions.  And be worthless.



None of that changes the fact that with or without video, airplanes, jets and rockets or anything else known to man just don't make sharp, instantaneous 90° turns or speed changes in mid-flight with absolutely no slowing or banking or anything.

Nothing flying in the air known to mankind turns corners on a dime like a Pac Man on a videoboard or suddenly just jumps ahead, yet that is exactly what I saw these three things do, unquestionably, so impressing me that I can still see it in my mind almost 55 years later.

So then, all that is left is my credibility to be believed or disbelieved.

UFOs are either real, or our government is being entirely dishonest about what they can really do, how and why.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jul 28, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Fuck off, asshole, unless you have something to actually add to the thread.  Who the hell died here and left YOU boss?!


Because I have read a lot, and researched a lot, for 40 years. So I consider myself an expert in the matter, compared to most. 

I know Bond is messing around, because I've dealt with him many times before. He's a 6000-yr Earther. Possibly a flat-earther, though he denies it. There can be no UFO's in a 6000 yr Earth. There's no dinosaurs in a 6000 yr earth, for crying out loud. You're his butt-buddy if you're protecting him!  Jus sayin....


----------



## james bond (Jul 29, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> None of that changes the fact that with or without video, airplanes, jets and rockets or anything else known to man just don't make sharp, instantaneous 90° turns or speed changes in mid-flight with absolutely no slowing or banking or anything.
> 
> Nothing flying in the air known to mankind turns corners on a dime like a Pac Man on a videoboard or suddenly just jumps ahead, yet that is exactly what I saw these three things do, unquestionably, so impressing me that I can still see it in my mind almost 55 years later.
> 
> ...


I don't believe you as you have no evidence.  No vid.  If you had such evidence, then experts can check.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2022)

james bond said:


> I don't believe you as you have no evidence.  No vid.  If you had such evidence, then experts can check.


Fine.  Why should I care what you believe.  There are ten thousand videos out there of shaky, moving blobs of light in the sky and not one of them has ever been proven extraterrestrial by any "expert,"  so, if a clip of some light in the sky means more to you than your ability to gauge the integrity of a man's word, then so be it.  You are still a doubter and I still know what I saw.


----------



## james bond (Jul 29, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Fine.  Why should I care what you believe.  There are ten thousand videos out there of shaky, moving blobs of light in the sky and not one of them has ever been proven extraterrestrial by any "expert,"  so, if a clip of some light in the sky means more to you than your ability to gauge the integrity of a man's word, then so be it.  You are still a doubter and I still know what I saw.


C'mon, yours wasn''t even a close encounter of the second kind.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2022)

About 5 years ago I was taking my dog out and saw a bright round light traveling from East to West.  It was the brightest thing in the sky.   As it traveled over, there was no sound, no running lights, no tail, just a bright round light about the size of my thumb traveling very slowly.   As it went over toward the East, it turned orange and disappeared.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2022)

james bond said:


> C'mon, yours wasn''t even a close encounter of the second kind.


Why would that matter?  You know anyone with a close up detailed photo of a ship? 

So, it is right back to eyewitness accounts again and taking people at their word.

If is helps at all, one of my sightings was in broad daylight and what I saw was maybe only a 1/4 mile away.


----------



## james bond (Jul 29, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Why would that matter?  You know anyone with a close up detailed photo of a ship?
> 
> So, it is right back to eyewitness accounts again and taking people at their word.
> 
> If is helps at all, one of my sightings was in broad daylight and what I saw was maybe only a 1/4 mile away.


It would mean that you have some hard evidence to back you up.  Someone else who saw the same thing you did would make a better case.

I mean I've see those funny lights in the sky, but they could be explained.  Other times they can't so I just forget about it.  It doesn't lead me to believe in aliens or ETs.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 29, 2022)

james bond said:


> It would mean that you have some hard evidence to back you up.  Someone else who saw the same thing you did would make a better case.
> 
> I mean I've see those funny lights in the sky, but they could be explained.  Other times they can't so I just forget about it.  It doesn't lead me to believe in aliens or ETs.


Some of us would rather keep an open mind about the unknown.   That doesn't mean we attribute these objects to aliens.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2022)

james bond said:


> It would mean that you have some hard evidence to back you up.


It doesn't mean that at all.  The only real "hard evidence" is to produce an alien or actual spaceship.  Not likely with beings maybe as far ahead of us as we are to a chimpanzee.



james bond said:


> Someone else who saw the same thing you did would make a better case.


Maybe, if you believe two person's hearsay story is better than just one.  It is still hearsay if you have no ability to credit the person's integrity.  Two people can just as easily make up a story as one.  But the fact of the matter is just within the last year I began watching a couple of UFO TV series, and I was impressed by the fact that some of the cases the people involved described exactly the same kinds of events that I saw decades earlier.



james bond said:


> I mean I've see those funny lights in the sky, but they could be explained.


Well, these aren't funny lights I saw, they were too high up not to see w/o a telescope, and no, for the third time, they could NOT be explained.



james bond said:


> Other times they can't so I just forget about it.  It doesn't lead me to believe in aliens or ETs.


No, without actually seeing something extraordinary yourself first hand, why should it?  Just as with people who say they saw a Sasquatch or say they've seen God-- -- it is just "their story" until it actually happens to you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 29, 2022)

Humans are prone to hallucinations, optical illusions, distorted memories, being tricked, and just forgetting parts of things, leaving the rest.

There are 300+ million people in the US, the global hotbed of UFO sightings. We consume a lot of movies and books and games about aliens, alien invaders, alien predators, alien progenitors, etc. Not coincidence.

We have a cultural bias at work on normal, human tendencies. And it produces more speculation and even beliefs about alien origin of unexplained things than would occur otherwise.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Jul 29, 2022)

I finally had a UFO encounter a few years ago. A bright new light in the sky that was hovering. My roommate and I wouldn't have paid too much mind to it, except for the helicopter activity around it. I counted dozens of helicopters circling the object. It eventually either moved down on the horizon or further away, until it disappeared over the rooftops. But nonstop helicopter activity following it. It lasted a good 30-40 minutes. 

My roommate recorded it all on his phone, and we sent it to the news. Never heard back. 

Anything that is going to draw that much helicopter activity, going around the object, is not a star, it's not Venus, and it's definitely not an airplane.... So that's my only ufo sighting, and I don't know what it was. 

But my ex-wife saw the Hudson Boomerang in 1985, up close and personal. And even though she's a religious person, she said that it was something that she cannot explain, and denies the military reports that it was 3 low-flying airplanes.


----------



## james bond (Jul 30, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> It doesn't mean that at all. The only real "hard evidence" is to produce an alien or actual spaceship. Not likely with beings maybe as far ahead of us as we are to a chimpanzee.


Producing an alien or spaceship is not even close to ever happened.  We do not even have a conclusive piece of video.  This is why I've started to disbelieve in aliens.

The rest of your comments just _explain_ why you believe in aliens.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> About 5 years ago I was taking my dog out and saw a bright round light traveling from East to West.  It was the brightest thing in the sky.   As it traveled over, there was no sound, no running lights, no tail, just a bright round light about the size of my thumb traveling very slowly.   As it went over toward the East, it turned orange and disappeared.


So they turned off the light. People do that, you know. 

You can do it too. Just look for one of these things on the wall and switch it to the off position....


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 30, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> So they turned off the light. People do that, you know.


The question for me is what the light was in the first place not that it extinguished.   At first I did think it could be a helio with a search light but, no noise, no running lights.    And, BTW, I am not ready to call it alien it's just unidentified and curious.  Could even be some 'black op' thingy.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 30, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> So they turned off the light. People do that, you know.
> 
> You can do it too. Just look for one of these things on the wall and switch it to the off position....


Oh you edited your post, give it a rest will ya?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The question for me is what the light was in the first place not that it extinguished.   At first I did think it could be a helio with a search light but, no noise, no running lights.    And, BTW, I am not ready to call it alien it's just unidentified and curious.  Could even be some 'black op' thingy.


Or is could have simply been a cheap little sky lantern. 

No noise, no running lights.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 30, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Or is could have simply been a cheap little sky lantern.
> 
> No noise, no running lights.


No, it was much brighter and much rounder.   We used to do those lanterns using those dry cleaning bags and a small candle.  People were calling radio stations to report ufos.....LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> No, it was much brighter and much rounder.


Or maybe your eyes had adjusted to the low light better, and you got fooled by the angle.


----------



## james bond (Jul 30, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Well, these aren't funny lights I saw, they were too high up not to see w/o a telescope, and no, for the third time, they could NOT be explained.


They could not be explained is not hard evidence that science accepts.

"*There is no intelligent life besides us."*

How about some reasons why we haven't found any aliens -- https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2017/06/05/12_possible_reasons_we_havent_found_aliens.html


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 30, 2022)

james bond said:


> They could not be explained is not hard evidence that science accepts.
> 
> "*There is no intelligent life besides us."*
> 
> How about some reasons why we haven't found any aliens -- https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2017/06/05/12_possible_reasons_we_havent_found_aliens.html


Your link postulates: "Aliens should be common, yet there is no convincing evidence that they exist"  I would say that in the face of what is typically described as an infinite Universe 'common' does not have a salient meaning in the first place.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> Producing an alien or spaceship is not even close to ever happened.  We do not even have a conclusive piece of video.  This is why I've started to disbelieve in aliens.
> The rest of your comments just _explain_ why you believe in aliens.


Exactly, JB, until an alien lands like 'Day The Earth Stood Still' there can be no pure OBJECTIVE evidence.  As somewhat a fair video and photo expert, I can't think of a thing I've ever seen taken by camera, film or moving picture/video that anyone could say was CONCLUSIVE evidence that no one could dispute!  However, one may have conclusive evidence for THEMSELVES.  I've seen UFOs four times including once with my father.  He called somebody he knew in meteorology and asked them if they could think of anything that fit his description and they couldn't, however, my own personal opinion is that likely one or both of those events were just weather balloons reflecting the glint of sunlight right around sunset.

Another object I saw in broad daylight which was close and low to the ground I'm torn on-- --  it was a long time ago and I was very young and I want to say it was some sort of balloon or loose dirigible or escaped inflated thing from a carnival or party, etc., but there are several big problems with that assumption.

The forth event was the one I told you about through a telescope.  There just is no simple rational explanation.  Stuff just can't do that, yet SOMETHING did.

If you saw what I saw you would consider it baffling and conclusive proof of some very unnatural thing that either had to be a true "spaceship" or a demonstration of something secret someone has apparently centuries beyond jet aircraft, certainly not a meteor or some weather or optical phenomena, the problem is like you said, conclusive eyewitness direct visual observation may yet be the most positive and sure proof anyone can have short of a landing in your backyard, the problem is that it's just a "story" to everyone else unless they value the integrity of your testimony enough to consider it unimpeachable, and for most people, especially dealing with a stranger, that is a tall order.

So we fall back on usually fuzzy, shaky video of a dot dancing and jiggling in the frame that if faked, could probably be done with modest effort 10,000 different ways to produce a hoax, but it is something physical that others can look at.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

Stating aliens don't exist, IMO, is tantamount to the Church stating the Earth was the center of the Universe.


----------



## james bond (Jul 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Your link postulates: "Aliens should be common, yet there is no convincing evidence that they exist"  I would say that in the face of what is typically described as an infinite Universe 'common' does not have a salient meaning in the first place.


Aliens should be "common" because of evolution, but evolution is a lie.  Why else aren't there other life, even unintelligent life, besides us?


----------



## james bond (Jul 31, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Exactly, JB, until an alien lands like 'Day The Earth Stood Still' there can be no pure OBJECTIVE evidence.  As somewhat a fair video and photo expert, I can't think of a thing I've ever seen taken by camera, film or moving picture/video that anyone could say was CONCLUSIVE evidence that no one could dispute!  However, one may have conclusive evidence for THEMSELVES.  I've seen UFOs four times including once with my father.  He called somebody he knew in meteorology and asked them if they could think of anything that fit his description and they couldn't, however, my own personal opinion is that likely one or both of those events were just weather balloons reflecting the glint of sunlight right around sunset.
> 
> Another object I saw in broad daylight which was close and low to the ground I'm torn on-- --  it was a long time ago and I was very young and I want to say it was some sort of balloon or loose dirigible or escaped inflated thing from a carnival or party, etc., but there are several big problems with that assumption.
> 
> ...


All you have are your own visions and movies, but you do not have any hard evidence.  Couldn't you just have imagined things because of your beliefs?

When I was younger I believed in aliens, but now I don't believe in them.  We would've had the evidence by now.  Today, we have the Webb telescope.  You don't even mention that, so you aren't even looking for evidence for your beliefs.


----------



## ralfy (Jul 31, 2022)

What interests me are the reports from U.S. military personnel and commercial jet pilots.

Also, one of the more recent documentaries I enjoyed is _Phenomenon_, from 2020.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> All you have are your own visions and movies, but you do not have any hard evidence.  Couldn't you just have imagined things because of your beliefs?
> 
> When I was younger I believed in aliens, but now I don't believe in them.  We would've had the evidence by now.  Today, we have the Webb telescope.  You don't even mention that, so you aren't even looking for evidence for your beliefs.


Looki, I understand your POV, until there is hard evidence we cannot say aliens actually exist.   Same with cryptids however, many animals once thought to be cryptids have since been discovered to actually exist.    Some examples:  Komodo dragon, mountain gorilla, giant squid, coelacanth all come to mind.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> Aliens should be "common" because of evolution, but evolution is a lie.


Evolution is a proven science fact.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> All you have are your own visions and movies, but you do not have any hard evidence.  Couldn't you just have imagined things because of your beliefs?


Now you are just being silly.  I "imagined" it?  Get real.  A few years ago I think I actually did a thread somewhere here where I posted photos of the second telescopic aerial object I saw, I must have had my small digital camera handy and took several photos of it afocally through the eyepiece.  Some evidence I've found suggests it was just a weather balloon while other things support it being an unknown object.



 



But no one on this earth has "hard evidence."





james bond said:


> When I was younger I believed in aliens, but now I don't believe in them.  We would've had the evidence by now.


You don't know that at all.  You are not being scientific.  You sound like one of the people denouncing old myths of "sea monsters" until about ten years ago, researchers finally caught video of 35-45-60 foot long squid deep in the ocean.



james bond said:


> Today, we have the Webb telescope.  You don't even mention that, so you aren't even looking for evidence for your beliefs.


I talk about Webb all the time.  Do you know it already has a big hole in one of its mirrors from an impact with space debris?  Webb is like an electron microscope tunneling into deep space.  If you think it is ever going to catch a picture of a spaceship flying by, you are foolish.

Everything we know about life suggests that life is common in the universe and happens anywhere and everywhere it can take foot.  I fully expect they'll eventually discover underwater life on one or two of Jupiter's moons, maybe even vestiges deep under the martian soil.

There are literally millions of sightings of UFOs by millions of people going back THOUSANDS of years, including often simultaneous sighting by hundreds of people at the same time such as in Mexico or the Phoenix lights.  You keep arguing what you don't believe, which is fine.  But that doesn't change WHAT I SAW, and nothing on this Earth can make instant speed and direction changes traveling at the speed of a jet.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2022)

It comes down to math.
 It takes billions of years for a planet to go from a molten rock to a life sustaining planet.
And it has to beat enormous odds to grow and maintain an atmosphere for billions of years to promote single cell growth to eventually evolve to become sentient life.
  Whatever species that ends up dominating the planet is going to, essentially, be like us - aggressive, self seeking, war like and to put their needs over all other life forms.
Which means, like us, they will fight each other as much as we do.
Which means wars, slavery - the whole bit.
In other words - like us - it is more likely they will eventually destroy their planet and themselves before they could ever evolve to the kind of extreme advances of interstellar travel.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Now you are just being silly.  I "imagined" it?  Get real.  A few years ago I think I actually did a thread somewhere here where I posted photos of the second telescopic aerial object I saw, I must have had my small digital camera handy and took several photos of it afocally through the eyepiece.  Some evidence I've found suggests it was just a weather balloon while other things support it being an unknown object.
> 
> View attachment 676768 View attachment 676769
> 
> ...


JB tried to tell me my sighting (a rather large, bright round, soundless object) was a Chinese lantern!!!   Like you, I know what I saw and it wasn't a lantern.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2022)

We have to back the democrat government...cuz aliens, er, global warming.  Science!


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It comes down to math.
> It takes billions of years for a planet to go from a molten rock to a life sustaining planet.
> And it has to beat enormous odds to grow and maintain an atmosphere for billions of years to promote single cell growth to eventually evolve to become sentient life.
> Whatever species that ends up dominating the planet is going to, essentially, be like us - aggressive, self seeking, war like and to put their needs over all other life forms.
> ...


How do you know we will destroy our planet?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2022)

I didn't have the camera, but visiting Hota St Joan, Spain I witnessed a large metallic shape twice the size of an airplane make a 90 degree right turn and fade to a point in under 4 seconds.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> How do you know we will destroy our planet?


That is absolutely our destiny
My guess within the next 2,000 - 3,000 years.
Way faster if we end up in an unlikely WW III

We are human. And to be human means to put your wants and desires above your own well being. It's what we do


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> JB tried to tell me my sighting (a rather large, bright round, soundless object) was a Chinese lantern!!!   Like you, I know what I saw and it wasn't a lantern.



Many people have done studies of such things sending all kinds of lamps and flares into the sky to see if they'll pass as UFOs.  It never works.  Not even close.  But I understand some people's resistance to the idea:  it is rather disconcerting to admit there may be life out there (apparently studying us) that might be as far ahead of us as we are of a chimp, or a protozoa.

Another strange fact in my repertoire that I make no claims for but acknowledge is a comment a friend made to me last time he was at my house just a few weeks before he died (and he knew he was dying):  he told me that he had been abducted while young several times by aliens.

I knew this guy very well and while his comment proves nothing, I must admit it was a rather strange claim to make by a man who knew he was dying.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> That is absolutely our destiny
> My guess within the next 2,000 - 3,000 years.
> Way faster if we end up in an unlikely WW III
> 
> We are human. And to be human means to put your wants and desires above your own well being. It's what we do


How do you know it is 'absolutely our destiny?'   Sometimes wanting to help others makes one put one's wants and desires on the 'back burner' too.  Unless, of course, one is just a narcissist.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Many people have done studies of such things sending all kinds of lamps and flares into the sky to see if they'll pass as UFOs.  It never works.  Not even close.  But I understand some people's resistance to the idea:  it is rather disconcerting to admit there may be life out there (apparently studying us) that might be as far ahead of us as we are of a chimp, or a protozoa.
> 
> Another strange fact in my repertoire that I make no claims for but acknowledge is a comment a friend made to me last time he was at my house just a few weeks before he died (and he knew he was dying):  he told me that he had been abducted while young several times by aliens.
> 
> I knew this guy very well and while his comment proves nothing, I must admit it was a rather strange claim to make by a man who knew he was dying.


When I was a kid, like I told JB, I actually made those lanterns, I know what they look like and what I saw wasn't that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> How do you know it is 'absolutely our destiny?'   Sometimes wanting to help others makes one put one's wants and desires on the 'back burner' too.  Unless, of course, one is just a narcissist.


Most people are out for themselves. 
It may be ugly and unfortunate. But it is obviously true.
The horrors humanity has done to each other just to make themselves more powerful.
We have turned every single thing that is wonderful... into something ugly.
It is what we do. (Speaking in general as a species throughout history)
 Imagine what this world could be if we cared about each other even remotely as much as we do ourselves.


----------



## james bond (Jul 31, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Now you are just being silly.  I "imagined" it?  Get real.  A few years ago I think I actually did a thread somewhere here where I posted photos of the second telescopic aerial object I saw, I must have had my small digital camera handy and took several photos of it afocally through the eyepiece.  Some evidence I've found suggests it was just a weather balloon while other things support it being an unknown object.
> 
> View attachment 676768 View attachment 676769
> 
> ...


It is I who have the hard evidence as I have the Hubble telescope and during its time it never found an alien.  I also have all the space missions and we never found evidence of even a single-cell.  How long has humankind lived without a shred of evidence?  Likely, you and I will die without any evidence.  All you will have is your wrong belief.  Most of us grow up from those alien stories.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Most people are out for themselves.
> It may be ugly and unfortunate. But it is obviously true.
> The horrors humanity has done to each other just to make themselves more powerful.
> We have turned every single thing that is wonderful... into something ugly.
> ...


Every human is out for themselves to some extent.  There is nothing wrong with that.  If, for example, one who enjoys say, making things does so to appeal to other folks and makes a living doing so.   Your view negates 'give and take' in every human society.  You are talking about sociopaths and narcissists only.  People with adverse mental conditions.   Why would you do that?


----------



## Winco (Jul 31, 2022)

The nearest POSSIBLE life is 1,000's of LIGHT YEARS away.
I'm doubting we have ever been visited.
If they did, why would they be calm, unknown, and silent?

Now, IMO, is there life out there in the Universe that also exists.
Almost certainly YES.
Why would GOD have a favorite and ONLY son?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> It is I who have the hard evidence as I have the Hubble telescope and during its time it never found an alien.  I also have all the space missions and we never found evidence of even a single-cell.  How long has humankind lived without a shred of evidence?  Likely, you and I will die without any evidence.  All you will have is your wrong belief.  Most of us grow up from those alien stories.


The precursors to life have been discovered in space.   Molecules that can form membranes capable of encapsulating and protecting molecules have been discovered. 


First evidence of cell membrane molecules in space​ 








						First evidence of cell membrane molecules in space
					

All cells on Earth are made of phospholipid membranes. Now astronomers have found the component molecules in interstellar space.



					astronomy.com


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 31, 2022)

Winco said:


> The nearest POSSIBLE life is 1,000's of LIGHT YEARS away.
> I'm doubting we have ever been visited.
> If they did, why would they be calm, unknown, and silent?
> 
> ...


God doesn't, HE created all.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 31, 2022)

james bond said:


> It is I who have the hard evidence as I have the Hubble telescope and during its time it never found an alien.


C'mon, Jimmy, you are drawing conclusions from a non-event.  Do you have any idea how narrow a FOV the Hubble has?  It is measured in arcseconds.  Looking through a straw is far wider.  That and the fact that the Hubble never points towards the Earth, the only place where anyone has ever seen a UFO!  By some accounts, it is believed these ships travel interdimensionally, and not in a straight line out in space from wherever they are from, which means, there is nothing to see until they show up at their destination!



james bond said:


> I also have all the space missions and we never found evidence of even a single-cell.  How long has humankind lived without a shred of evidence?  Likely, you and I will die without any evidence.  All you will have is your wrong belief.  Most of us grow up from those alien stories.


Guess you don't know that many of the actual astronauts have seen UFOs while in Earth orbit.  My "wrong belief?"  Sorry, JB, but disagreeing is one thing, have doubts and hesitance is another, but when someone goes from THEIR personal opinions to labeling what other people have seen and experienced dismissively as a "wrong believe," I realize now you have a totally closed mind incapable of rational discussion and there is no further point talking to you.


----------



## james bond (Jul 31, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The precursors to life have been discovered in space.   Molecules that can form membranes capable of encapsulating and protecting molecules have been discovered.
> 
> 
> First evidence of cell membrane molecules in space​
> ...


Well, this is something, but does it mean that life formed in outer space?  It doesn't exactly show that as we haven't found any life out there.


----------



## james bond (Jul 31, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> C'mon, Jimmy, you are drawing conclusions from a non-event.  Do you have any idea how narrow a FOV the Hubble has?  It is measured in arcseconds.  Looking through a straw is far wider.  That and the fact that the Hubble never points towards the Earth, the only place where anyone has ever seen a UFO!  By some accounts, it is believed these ships travel interdimensionally, and not in a straight line out in space from wherever they are from, which means, there is nothing to see until they show up at their destination!
> 
> 
> Guess you don't know that many of the actual astronauts have seen UFOs while in Earth orbit.  My "wrong belief?"  Sorry, JB, but disagreeing is one thing, have doubts and hesitance is another, but when someone goes from THEIR personal opinions to labeling what other people have seen and experienced dismissively as a "wrong believe," I realize now you have a totally closed mind incapable of rational discussion and there is no further point talking to you.


Lol.  Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Well, this is something, but does it mean that life formed in outer space?  It doesn't exactly show that as we haven't found any life out there.


It seems to indicate that membranes can encompass molecules.    If you think about it, that is basically what a cell is still, that is taking a giant leap IMO.   For me it's something to consider.  That's about it.


----------



## james bond (Aug 1, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> It seems to indicate that membranes can encompass molecules.    If you think about it, that is basically what a cell is still, that is taking a giant leap IMO.   For me it's something to consider.  That's about it.


Not to me.  It just goes to show people are dumb enough to fall for these stories.  It doesn't even begin to tell how we got light and spacetime.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 1, 2022)

The nearest possible life planet is Proxima Centauri
  It is a mere 24.78 trillion miles away. In space that is very close. Super close.
Voyager is traveling a sizzling 589 miles per second. Super fast.
But in space... that is moving extremely slow. Unimaginably slow.
If you stood in your backyard and shot off Voyager traveling 589 miles per second.. it would appear to you as if it simply vanished in thin air. Moving so fast you would not see it fly away. But at that speed. It would still take over 6 hours to get to the moon.
 To get to Proxima Centauri?.... 73,000 years.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Stating aliens don't exist, IMO, is tantamount to the Church stating the Earth was the center of the Universe.


Where do you think the center of the universe is?


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Not to me.  It just goes to show people are dumb enough to fall for these stories.  It doesn't even begin to tell how we got light and spacetime.


What stories?  The ones you think others fall for?  I posted what was found not a story.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Where do you think the center of the universe is?


Certainly not the Earth.  We’re not even at the center of our own galaxy.  Did you know this?


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Certainly not the Earth.  We’re not even at the center of our own galaxy.  Did you know this?


How do you know for certain that a little planet in the Orion spur of the Milky Way galaxy isn't the very center of the universe?

BTW, you are dodging the question... "where do you think the center of the universe is?"


----------



## Batcat (Aug 1, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


We always believe we know more that we actually do. Don’t be surprised if a century from now we have faster than light travel. 









						Warp drives: Physicists give chances of faster-than-light space travel a boost
					

If humanity wants to travel between stars, people are going to need to travel faster than light. New research suggests that it might be possible to build warp drives and beat the galactic speed limit.




					theconversation.com
				












						Warp Speed Travel Is Theoretically Possible, Says Astrophysicist
					

Despite all the intergalactic hopping in science fiction and the occasional extraordinary research claim, most of us have accepted that when it comes to travel, humanity is always going to be limited by the speed of light. Of course, we haven't manag




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> How do you know that the Orion spur of the Milky Way galaxy isn't the very center of the universe?
> 
> BTW, you are dodging the question... "where do you think the center of the universe is?"


Answer your own questions.  This ain’t a quiz show.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 1, 2022)

I wouldn't completely dismiss the idea of life on other planets, perhaps intelligent life. Of all such species, I'm sure only a tiny sprinkling would have space-faring technology, no matter what type. But with that said, and in regards to the vast VAST majority of UFO's ever seen by humans...I believe that some military-industrial factions of the world have completely concealed some of their technological advancement from civilians...to the point that it may be 50 years or more beyond what we think apex technology really is at any given time. And that gap may actually always be widening as the civilian consumer base is left in the dust by such factions making us all into a virtual herd of cattle, oblivious the powers that truly hover us...LITERALLY. I think that actually explains many of the "ships" and other phenomena people have seen, and going back quite a few decades.

Remember, when that incident happened in Roswell it was 1947. WW2 had been over for two years and literally thousands of Nazi scientists were working with us in secret bases and labs at multiple locations across the U.S.. Those guys brought some amazing tech with them when our government brought them here. What's that you say, "alien bodies"?? Well, what if they were carefully manufactured dummies, put the for the very purpose of creating a UFO culture that would last decades and provide the government with the perfect game of smoke and mirrors to help cover their work for the next 100 years. Eventually they may provide the world with a refresher course, and it will likely be a fusion of real military technology and Hollywood special effects that will blow many people's minds and rekindle the fires of UFO culture for another century...or more.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Answer your own questions.  This ain’t a quiz show.


Your concession is respectfully accepted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> How do you know for certain that a little planet in the Orion spur of the Milky Way galaxy isn't the very center of the universe?
> 
> BTW, you are dodging the question... "where do you think the center of the universe is?"


It doesn't matter where anybody thinks the center of the universe is. There is no center of the universe. Alternatively, you could say that every Observer is at the very center of his own universe.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It doesn't matter where anybody thinks the center of the universe is. There is no center of the universe. Alternatively, you could say that every Observer is at the very center of his own universe.


Exactly. It's all relative to the observer.

For instance, does the Earth rotate around the sun, or does the sun rotate around the Earth? It's all relative to the observer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Exactly. It's all relative to the observer.
> 
> For instance, does the Earth rotate around the sun, or does the sun rotate around the Earth? It's all relative to the the observer.


They both orbit their Mutual Center of gravity. Which happens to be inside the sun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Exactly. It's all relative to the observer.
> 
> For instance, does the Earth rotate around the sun, or does the sun rotate around the Earth? It's all relative to the the observer.


But yes, agree. Which brings up an interesting physics problem. The twin paradox.

Why is it that the twin that shoots off in the rocket and approaches light speed and comes back years later age is more slowly than the twin on the surface of the earth? If you look at the perspective of the twin and the rocket and it looks like the Earth and his twin take off from him and move around at near light speed then come back to him. So why is it that it's the twin and the rocket that age is more slowly, but not the twin on the surface of the earth?

The answer is because the twin in the rocket feels the acceleration forces.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Your concession is respectfully accepted.


What concession?


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What concession?


Your concession that you don't know where the center of the universe is.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Your concession that you don't know where the center of the universe is.


I never said I knew where the center of the Universe is, I said the Earth is not the center.  Prove me wrong.   OR, you could go on making false accusations I guess.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 1, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Nobody knows at this point. But we have trained fighter pilots claiming objects instantly accelerating to 13,000MPH, and making calculated changes in direction, with the Pentagon claiming 11 near misses.
> 
> You can ascertain those observations however you wish.


Another possibility is people from the future, time traveling.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 1, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Another possibility is people from the future, time traveling.


Or sasquatches with wings that create unicorns with fairy dust.


----------



## james bond (Aug 2, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> What stories?  The ones you think others fall for?  I posted what was found not a story.


It's not what I would treat as something to keep an open mind about as what it is _supposed_ to lead to is not true.  To me, it's another story by the evos.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> It's not what I would treat as something to keep an open mind about as what it is _supposed_ to lead to is not true.  To me, it's another story by the evos.


Ok that’s your opinion.


----------



## james bond (Aug 2, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Ok that’s your opinion.


Mine is a solid _scientific_ theory.  More than a _simple_ opinion like yours.  The facts back me up.  No aliens.  NASA has searched our solar system and keep trying.  Not even a simple cell which your evidence was trying to allude to.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 2, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> I have a different take- these are not interplanetary alien travelers, they are intra-dimensional beings.
> What they call aliens from another planet, I call demons from the spiritual dimension.
> Vehicles could be just that or merely apparitional projections to further the grey men delusion.
> They will be making contact, if they haven't already, because our time is short & govts across the world have always turned to evil before collapsing
> Feel free to rip but what if I'm right?


This is exactly what they are.

The Bible clearly states that when Christ, His angels and the resurrected saints return to earth, the WORLD'S ARMIES will fight them/us.

Is it too farfetched to understand that the world will be brainwashed to believe that are witnessing an ALIEN INVASION?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 2, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> This is exactly what they are.
> 
> The Bible clearly states that when Christ, His angels and the resurrected saints return to earth, the WORLD'S ARMIES will fight them/us.
> 
> Is it too farfetched to understand that the world will be brainwashed to believe that are witnessing an ALIEN INVASION?


Farfetched? When you believe such outrageous fantasies, nothing is far fetched.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 3, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> This is exactly what they are.
> 
> The Bible clearly states that when Christ, His angels and the resurrected saints return to earth, the WORLD'S ARMIES will fight them/us.
> 
> Is it too farfetched to understand that the world will be brainwashed to believe that are witnessing an ALIEN INVASION?


Much of the Bible, OT and NT, is based on disinformation from the so-called ETs. Also know as Annunaki, among other names.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Not to me.  It just goes to show people are dumb enough to fall for these stories.  It doesn't even begin to tell how we got light and spacetime.


People are also dumb enough to fall for stories in religious scriptures, like the Bible, Koran, etc.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 3, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Another possibility is people from the future, time traveling.


Lever pulling, button pushing "time traveling" in physical devices and physical form isn't possible per physics laws regarding conservation of energy and matter.  Matter can't be in two places at the same time, like present and future coming back to present, mainly because now you've subtracted from the finite mass of one time and space and added to the finite time and space of another.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> Mine is a solid _scientific_ theory.  More than a _simple_ opinion like yours.  The facts back me up.  No aliens.  NASA has searched our solar system and keep trying.  Not even a simple cell which your evidence was trying to allude to.


Yeah and the Earth is flat......


----------



## Batcat (Aug 3, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Lever pulling, button pushing "time traveling" in physical devices and physical form isn't possible per physics laws regarding conservation of energy and matter.  Matter can't be in two places at the same time, like present and future coming back to present, mainly because now you've subtracted from the finite mass of one time and space and added to the finite time and space of another.


Times change. What we know today to be true *may* not be accepted as true tomorrow. 









						2,000 Atoms Exist in Two Places at Once in Unprecedented Quantum Experiment
					

The new experiment demonstrated a bizarre quantum effect from the double-slit experiment at an unprecedented scale.




					www.livescience.com
				




_Giant molecules can be in two places at once, thanks to quantum physics.

That's something that scientists have long known is theoretically true based on a few facts: Every particle or group of particles in the universe is also a wave — even large particles, even bacteria, even human beings, even planets and stars. And waves occupy multiple places in space at once. So any chunk of matter can also occupy two places at once. Physicists call this phenomenon "quantum superposition," and for decades, they have demonstrated it using small particles.

But in recent years, physicists have scaled up their experiments, demonstrating quantum superposition using larger and larger particles. Now, in a paper published Sept. 23 in the journal Nature Physics(opens in new tab), an international team of researchers has caused molecule made up of up to 2,000 atoms to occupy two places at the same time._


----------



## Batcat (Aug 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Or sasquatches with wings that create unicorns with fairy dust.











						UFOs are time machines from the future, professor claims
					

The fascination with UFOs and whether life exists outside of Earth has intrigued humanity for centuries. But one professor at Montana Tech believes the fascination may run deeper than that.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Batcat (Aug 3, 2022)

james bond said:


> All you have are your own visions and movies, but you do not have any hard evidence.  Couldn't you just have imagined things because of your beliefs?
> 
> When I was younger I believed in aliens, but now I don't believe in them.  We would've had the evidence by now.  Today, we have the Webb telescope.  You don't even mention that, so you aren't even looking for evidence for your beliefs.


Perhaps we have evidence but the government doesn’t want to reveal it. Many suggest our society would not be able to handle such information.


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> People are also dumb enough to fall for stories in religious scriptures, like the Bible, Koran, etc.


To me, it's the ones who cannot find the truth of origins that are dumb.  You'll end up in hell unless you are sorry and change.


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Perhaps we have evidence but the government doesn’t want to reveal it. Many suggest our society would not be able to handle such information.


I doubt the USG has solid evidence and that's why they do not reveal it.  We discovered a planet needs a magnetic field and even then there is no evidence for a simple single-cell creature. The USG would not hide finding the most basic form of life.

Now, if they found an alien like the invaders we see in sci-fi, then they may not want to reveal that and panic the populace.


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah and the Earth is flat......


Lol, it's you who is cuckoo believing in aliens when there is no evidence for even a simple single-cell


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, it's you who is cuckoo believing in aliens when there is no evidence for even a simple single-cell


Many of us would say that one is cuckoo if they believe the creator of the Cosmos can best manifest as a burning bush that isn't consumed and talks in the local language.

Billions of stars, with planets, in billions of galaxies in a Universe/Cosmos yet to be fully measured and some would believe sentient life is only on one planet in all that creation ??? Absurd!


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> To me, it's the ones who cannot find the truth of origins that are dumb.  You'll end up in hell unless you are sorry and change.


Having been one before becoming aware of other truths of origins, I'd suggest if you are religious, you better be of the Roma Catholic faith or you will end up in Hell.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 4, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...



You should change your screen name to Buzz Light Kill.


All of our dreams of expensive alien prostitutes just evaporated.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 4, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> I doubt the USG has solid evidence and that's why they do not reveal it.  We discovered a planet needs a magnetic field and even then there is no evidence for a simple single-cell creature. The USG would not hide finding the most basic form of life.
> 
> Now, if they found an alien like the invaders we see in sci-fi, then they may not want to reveal that and panic the populace.


My understanding is the government would be reluctant to admit there are aliens for the reason you mentioned. It might panic the public. 

Also they might be worried it would hurt religion. 

I believe we could accept the fact aliens exist and are watching us. It might actually make us behave a little more responsibly.


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Many of us would say that one is cuckoo if they believe the creator of the Cosmos can best manifest as a burning bush that isn't consumed and talks in the local language.
> 
> Billions of stars, with planets, in billions of galaxies in a Universe/Cosmos yet to be fully measured and some would believe sentient life is only on one planet in all that creation ??? Absurd!


We have discovered what it takes to have life on our planet such as a magnetic field, so that eliminates much of the billions that you mentioned.  That makes you ignorant of the facts.

Look, I'm not gonna waste millions on going to a planet or moon that doesn't have the necessities for life.  I'd also want to see if there are single-cells there.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> We have discovered what it takes to have life on our planet such as a magnetic field,



It doesn't take a magnetic field to have life here.  That only applies to life on the surface of the Earth subject to direct solar radiation.

Life on Earth goes MILES deep down into the rock of our crust, in fact, we don't even know at what point it stops!


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> It doesn't take a magnetic field to have life here.  That only applies to life on the surface of the Earth subject to direct solar radiation.
> 
> Life on Earth goes MILES deep down into the rock of our crust, in fact, we don't even know at what point it stops!


The magnetic field encompasses all life including those below the surface of the planet.  For example, there is no life whatsoever on Mars due to no magnetic field.  Another would be how close the planet is to their sun as well as atmosphere, water (in liquid form), gravity, size, and more.

I have the qualities for life backing me while those who seek life elsewhere just have hypothesis.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> The magnetic field encompasses all life including those below the surface of the planet.


Wrong.  Not only doesn't the solar radiation penetrate deep enough to matter, but far enough in, the rock is warmed enough by the internal heat of the Earth's core that even if the Sun went out, it wouldn't make a difference.



james bond said:


> For example, there is no life whatsoever on Mars due to no magnetic field.


Wrong.  There is no life on the surface of Mars insofar as we know now due to a lack of atmosphere and water, mainly due to the small size of Mars not able to hold them in over the long term.


----------



## james bond (Aug 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Wrong.  Not only doesn't the solar radiation penetrate deep enough to matter, but far enough in, the rock is warmed enough by the internal heat of the Earth's core that even if the Sun went out, it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> Wrong.  There is no life on the surface of Mars insofar as we know now due to a lack of atmosphere and water, mainly due to the small size of Mars not able to hold them in over the long term.


How can I be wrong when the evidence supports me?  It's just your opinion while I have science backing me.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2022)

james bond said:


> How can I be wrong when the evidence supports me?  It's just your opinion while I have science backing me.



Yeah sure, you have evidence and science backing you up, problem is that it is your own made up evidence and fake science.


----------



## james bond (Aug 5, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Yeah sure, you have evidence and science backing you up, problem is that it is your own made up evidence and fake science.


First, we haven't found any life in our own solar system.  If life is so _common_ due to evolution, then where is it?  You are a simpleton who falls for any fake science.

Just admit you are simpleton.  The smart ones here have read the evidence -- https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2017/06/05/12_possible_reasons_we_havent_found_aliens.html


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> First, we haven't found any life in our own solar system.


We have found life in every part of the Earth that we have looked.  The only other place we have looked outside Earth is a few dusty corners on the dead dust ball of MARS.



james bond said:


> If life is so _common_ due to evolution, then where is it?


Certainly not in your head.



james bond said:


> You are a simpleton who falls for any fake science.


Sorry jackass, I've forgotten more about planetary science and astrobiology than you'll obviously ever know!



james bond said:


> The smart ones here have read the evidence


That leaves you out.  I used to think you had a lot of credibility, but I've learned that you are just another goof crackpot.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> First, we haven't found any life in our own solar system.  If life is so _common_ due to evolution, then where is it?  You are a simpleton who falls for any fake science.
> 
> Just admit you are simpleton.  The smart ones here have read the evidence -- https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2017/06/05/12_possible_reasons_we_havent_found_aliens.html


"If life is so _common_ due to evolution, then where is it?"
Who said that? Ever?


----------



## james bond (Aug 5, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> We have found life in every part of the Earth that we have looked.  The only other place we have looked outside Earth is a few dusty corners on the dead dust ball of MARS.
> 
> 
> Certainly not in your head.
> ...


Lol, all you have are ad hominen attacks.  Face it, you are a simpleton and loser.  I know there won't be any hard evidence for aliens before we die.  Good bye!


----------



## james bond (Aug 5, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "If life is so _common_ due to evolution, then where is it?"
> Who said that? Ever?


LMAO.  Your buddy thinks life came from space.  Certainly, not you, but the school I went to -- How Common is Life? - Understanding Evolution.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2022)

james bond said:


> Lol, all you have are ad hominen attacks.  Face it, you are a simpleton and loser.  I know there won't be any hard evidence for aliens before we die.  Good bye!



Aliens?  Who was talking about aliens, you goober?  First we were talking about unexplained visual sightings, then it was magnetic fields, then it was solar radiation, then it was microbial life in rocks then it was our very nascent vestigial investigations into a trillionth of a trillionth of a trillionth of the known universe!  Always with some sort of wisecrackery from you.  I've seen enough of you to understand now why no one respects your always narrow, one-sided views of topic after topic especially religion.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 18, 2022)

FWIW:
Several UFOs filmed by a pilot


			Several UFOs filmed by a pilot


----------



## miketx (Sep 18, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> FWIW:
> Several UFOs filmed by a pilot
> 
> 
> Several UFOs filmed by a pilot


Do they still use film? Does anyone?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 18, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> FWIW:
> Several UFOs filmed by a pilot



Looks a lot like this object I photographed through a telescope in 2004:


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 18, 2022)

miketx said:


> Do they still use film? Does anyone?



Sure, film is still used for certain things, special applications and such.  You can make a film camera any size, much larger than the largest available CMOS sensors.


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2022)

Feeding Crows said:


> The Government has accepted that there's something out there. And they don't know what the fuck it is.
> 
> And you're still arguing that it's nothing?


Gov lies all the time.


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Looks a lot like this object I photographed through a telescope in 2004:
> 
> 
> View attachment 698266


Looks like the top of a sun lamp transitioning to our dimension from membrane 3465j.


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Sure, film is still used for certain things, special applications and such.  You can make a film camera any size, much larger than the largest available CMOS sensors.


I've blown up images from Nikon 100 times the sensor size and still no grain. I had a dark room back in the day and even with iso 100 film the prints would be extremely grainy with that much enlargement.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> Looks like the top of a sun lamp transitioning to our dimension from membrane 3465j.



Not sure.  I'll have to check into that and get back to ya, Mike.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> I've blown up images from Nikon 100 times the sensor size and still no grain. I had a dark room back in the day and even with iso 100 film the prints would be extremely grainy with that much enlargement.



Well, ASA 100 or 25 were pretty fine, but if you are talking digital, as you scale up, digital formats offer interpolation and other smoothing tools which mathematically fill in the missing quantization steps to allow many things.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2022)

They're here!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 20, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> They're here!



Will Robinson was waving!


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Will Robinson was waving!


That ain't the Jupiter 2
Movie prop was the first thing I thought of though


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 20, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> That ain't the Jupiter 2
> Movie prop was the first thing I thought of though



Now that's a possibility, but if so, why the lights coming out of it?


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> They're here!
> 
> View attachment 699029


I'd say if that was real it would not be seen on a road on a trailer. It would be transported in an aircraft to a military base.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2022)

miketx said:


> I'd say if that was real it would not be seen on a road on a trailer. It would be transported in an aircraft to a military base.


Imagine something small enough to be transported on a single lane of a highway traveling around the galaxy at speeds far greater than the speed of light. That's what sci-fi movies have conditioned most God haters to believe is even possible 😂


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 21, 2022)

'Unsolved Mysteries': 1994 Michigan UFO Still Puzzling Today—Here's Why​...
The first three episodes of _Unsolved Mysteries_ Volume 3 are out on Netflix now, with the remaining six set to drop on October 25 and November 1.

Episode 2 in the new series is titled "Something in the Sky" and explores a UFO sighting in Michigan in 1994.

While what exactly transpired remains unknown to this day, one thing is for sure— enough people were concerned at the time to raise the alarm that something strange was taking place in the skies above them.

_Newsweek_ has everything you need to know about the case and why it is still puzzling for so many today.
...


			'Unsolved Mysteries': 1994 Michigan UFO Still Puzzling Today—Here's Why


----------



## Stryder50 (Oct 21, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> Imagine something small enough to be transported on a single lane of a highway traveling around the galaxy at speeds far greater than the speed of light. That's what sci-fi movies have conditioned most God haters to believe is even possible 😂


The consensus among the more informed and involved is that the smaller craft are scout boats of a sorts. Carried aboard a larger vessel that would have made the more distant journey, such as inter-stellar.

That would be the logical approach we would do if we had a large ship to do a vast distance journey.

Then again, they might be operating out of a local base.


----------



## sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

~S~


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 21, 2022)

Proxima Centauri is the closest solar system with a planet in the habitable zone. 
As far as space goes, it is extremely close to us, A mere 4.2 light years away. 
But how far is 4.2 light years anyway?
Well it is over 24 trillion miles. Which is vastly father than our little minds can possibly comprehend.
 Putting it in one way... The fastest object by far that humans have made is the Parker Solar Probe. 
It travels at a mind blowing 430,000 mph. But even at that speed it would take 7,000 years.
But that is a tiny little probe. We are probably 100 years from ever figuring out how you could possibly make an entire massive space ship go that fast.


----------



## sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well it is over 24 trillion miles. Which is vastly father than our little minds can possibly comprehend.


kinda like the national debt then?

~S~


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 21, 2022)

INTERESTING POINTS:

The Bible says God made the Heaven*s* and the Earth. 
- How 'arrogant' to believe we are the only living beings created in all of the seemingl infiniteness of God's creation.

Germany developed amazing weapons and tech dar ahead of its time during WWII.  In an interview their famed weapons expert was asked how he came up with it all.  He declared he had been given the tech / plans for the tech from ALIENS, ETs.
- Germany, at THAT time, had built a 'UFO' (saucer) that actually flew.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 21, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


Where are the Nephilim. Oh they flew camels


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 21, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> INTERESTING POINTS:
> 
> The Bible says God made the Heaven*s* and the Earth.
> - How 'arrogant' to believe we are the only living beings created in all of the seemingl infiniteness of God's creation.
> ...


Yeah, but they aint but one Merrka !!! Obviously it was uninhabited and given by gOd. Founded, discovered, shit like that


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 6, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Weaponizing space and full spectrum dominance over society is expensive.
> 
> The UFO nonsense is a not so clever, but efficient means of coercing the public to accept printing more.


My friend keeps sending me podcasts with guys from Area 51.  I tell him give me a break.  Did the government officially say ufo's are real?  He seems to believe they did.  But I read what they said they did not say that.  Help me prove it to him.

I keep telling him they are saying it MIGHT BE or COULD BE because they want public support for $pace travel.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> My friend keeps sending me podcasts with guys from Area 51.  I tell him give me a break.  Did the government officially say ufo's are real?  He seems to believe they did.  But I read what they said they did not say that.  Help me prove it to him.
> 
> I keep telling him they are saying it MIGHT BE or COULD BE because they want public support for $pace travel.



Why would you trust the Gov?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 6, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Why would you trust the Gov?


Because it's my government.  Why would you trust your spouse or kid or parents?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> My friend keeps sending me podcasts with guys from Area 51.  I tell him give me a break.  Did the government officially say ufo's are real?  He seems to believe they did.  But I read what they said they did not say that.  Help me prove it to him.
> 
> I keep telling him they are saying it MIGHT BE or COULD BE because they want public support for $pace travel.


What's even to be had by proving your friend wrong? It's worth having one of those UFO /alien cats in your clique anyway, just for the giggles and sht. Especially when you're sitting around playing cards or whatever.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Because it's my government.  Why would you trust your spouse or kid or parents?



They lie about *everything.*


----------



## miketx (Dec 6, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> What's even to be had by proving your friend wrong? It's worth having one of those UFO /alien cats in your clique anyway, just for the giggles and sht. Especially when you're sitting around playing cards or whatever.


You really think aliens came all that way to play cards? If so, I have a toroidal plasma interociter to sell you!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 6, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> They lie about *everything.*


That's why you believe your family?  Because they lie about everything?  Wow!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's why you believe your family?  Because they lie about everything?  Wow!



Oh look, there is your ass!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 6, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Oh look, there is your ass!


Assuming you're a republicans or conservative, you should notice you've been brainwashed to distrust your government.  Do you know who did that to you?  Corporations and Republicans.  

They also got you hating regulations.  You don't even care what regulations.  To you, all regulations are bad.

Do you see?  You made a blanket statement that I shouldn't trust government.  Yet you trust Trump when he runs the government.  The biggest liar and crook, you trust.  Wow.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Assuming you're a republicans or conservative, you should notice you've been brainwashed to distrust your government.  Do you know who did that to you?  Corporations and Republicans.
> 
> They also got you hating regulations.  You don't even care what regulations.  To you, all regulations are bad.
> 
> Do you see?  You made a blanket statement that I shouldn't trust government.  Yet you trust Trump when he runs the government.  The biggest liar and crook, you trust.  Wow.



You're young. You assume that everyone is just like you, participating in the false binary system. You shouldn't trust the Gov, I don't trust either "side". Also unlike you, I have done mountains of research where as you simply accept what you are spoon fed.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 6, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You're young. You assume that everyone is just like you, participating in the false binary system. You shouldn't trust the Gov, I don't trust either "side". Also unlike you, I have done mountains of research where as you simply accept what you are spoon fed.


You're so wrong.  First, I don't trust anyone without evidence.  And I'm not young.

So funny.  Today a friend of mine who's an idiot told me the same thing.  I'M the idiot because I don't understand or believe that aliens from other planets have visited earth.  I didn't say it's impossible.  I just said the government DID NOT say that.  I looked up exactly what they said.  They said there are UFO's because they can't explain what they are.  That's all they admitted.  But they in no way said they have PROOF that aliens live among us.  

But he tells me I'm stupid and he's done mountains of research.  Just like you.

Well let me tell you.   You can do all the research you want and still come to the wrong fucking conclusion!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You're so wrong.  First, I don't trust anyone without evidence.  And I'm not young.
> 
> So funny.  Today a friend of mine who's an idiot told me the same thing.  I'M the idiot because I don't understand or believe that aliens from other planets have visited earth.  I didn't say it's impossible.  I just said the government DID NOT say that.  I looked up exactly what they said.  They said there are UFO's because they can't explain what they are.  That's all they admitted.  But they in no way said they have PROOF that aliens live among us.
> 
> ...



LOL, I am actually not talking about UFO's even though I've seen two. The Gov has ben lying to all of us about everything. I am comfy in your ignorance, I actually at times envy those who don't know what I and millions of others know. Nobody is hiding anything, they do what they do in the open knowing that your normalcy bias would never allow you believe , let alone seek out the truth


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> Where are the Nephilim. Oh they flew camels


Seriously UC, for you to react, is a great sign! Luv u bro!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

OK all the garbage above is just gone. 

UFO's are real.  The Gov't has proven it. And they call them UAP's.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

Are we all together on that?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

All together now!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

She did it right!


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


Based on your first paragraph, The Pentagon and the US Navy are actively Investigating UAP activity as a potential threat to our airspace. They have ruled out natural phenomena as well as human phenomena.  

They don't know what they are. But they know what they aren't.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

You're an unknown poster in an obscure forum. But this guy is a top gun pilot for the Navy, and he's saying that he saw this, and that it's true. 

So, should we believe you or the Navy pilot? Who's more crredible??


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

But I'm sure you internet forum posters are more qualified!

 ..... fook i laid an egg...


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

Shite! WTF?


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 7, 2022)

OK i'm going offline, something's wrong!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, I am actually not talking about UFO's even though I've seen two. The Gov has ben lying to all of us about everything. I am comfy in your ignorance, I actually at times envy those who don't know what I and millions of others know. Nobody is hiding anything, they do what they do in the open knowing that your normalcy bias would never allow you believe , let alone seek out the truth


Well I'm open to all that.  Give me some examples of things you think I won't believe.

Aliens exist and they know it for sure?  That I don't believe.  

Evidence of extra terrestrials?  Not.

But I do believe a meteor can bring a life form to this planet.  Even one that could wipe us out.  A virus for example.  Possible.  Maybe that's how life started here.  Water came via meteors and comets and asteroids and such, etc...

What is the government lying about that you are certain about but don't think I will believe?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Why would you trust the Gov?


You trust government.  Republican government.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You trust government.  Republican government.



Nope, sorry. You're wrong, I am however getting used to that.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nope, sorry. You're wrong, I am however getting used to that.



Do you believe in man made climate change?

Do you take the position that masks don't work?

Are you against regulations?

Do you think Trump was sincere about building a wall?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Do you believe in man made climate change?
> 
> Do you take the position that masks don't work?
> 
> ...




Do you believe in man made climate change?
Nope
Do you take the position that masks don't work?
Yup
Are you against regulations?
Not all
Do you think Trump was sincere about building a wall?
No idea


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Do you believe in man made climate change?
> Nope


Then you're in the wrong section of the board. Head on down to conspiracy theories, where you belong.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you're in the wrong section of the board. Head on down to conspiracy theories, where you belong.



You seem to think what you type should mean something to me.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Proxima Centauri is the closest solar system with a planet in the habitable zone.
> As far as space goes, it is extremely close to us, A mere 4.2 light years away.
> But how far is 4.2 light years anyway?
> Well it is over 24 trillion miles. Which is vastly father than our little minds can possibly comprehend.
> ...


Absolutely!

If the sun was the size of a golf ball then Proxima Centauri would be 970 miles away.  On that scale the earth would be the size of a pea and a spaceship smaller than the size of a nat's testicle.

It would also take the entire earth's output of energy for two years to accelerate a shuttle size space ship to 20% the speed of light.  That means a 25 year voyage one way if you could find a way to store the energy on a shuttle size craft.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

Feeding Crows said:


> Based on your first paragraph, The Pentagon and the US Navy are actively Investigating UAP activity as a potential threat to our airspace. They have ruled out natural phenomena as well as human phenomena.
> 
> They don't know what they are. But they know what they aren't.


Show me the money!

When I see an alien spaceship and it not on a movie screen then I will believe it.

I am not going to believe anecdotal stories from people brainwashed by Science Fiction.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me the money!
> 
> When I see an alien spaceship and it not on a movie screen then I will believe it.
> 
> I am not going to believe anecdotal stories from people brainwashed by Science Fiction.



We don't care whether you believe or not.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 7, 2022)

For the past 10 years millions of people literally walk around with a pretty good video camera.
24 hours a day. All over the world.
And in that time, there has never been a single substantive video or photo. Not one.
Before that, since the 1980s everyday people had video cameras, and since the 1960s good still cameras.
 Not one substantive video. Or photo. Not one.
  Couple that with the ludicrous situation we are to believe, that a fantastically more advanced civilization than ours... is going to travel many light years to get here... and all they do is fly around a few minutes. And then leave. 
Also, most of the UFO videos are "lights in the sky"... now why would they have bright lights on the outside of their ships, and have them on while flying 1000s of feet above ground. So we can see them??  
  And that is why I believe that if such a unimaginably advanced people came here - they would make contact and have a purpose. That may or may not be beneficial to us. They would not laughably just tote around aimlessly for a few minutes at a time and just leave.
Absurd.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Dec 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> why would they have bright lights on the outside of their ships?


Space traffic.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> For the past 10 years millions of people literally walk around with a pretty good video camera.
> 24 hours a day. All over the world.
> And in that time, there has never been a single substantive video or photo. Not one.
> Before that, since the 1980s everyday people had video cameras, and since the 1960s good still cameras.
> ...



You do realize that your unbelief has no effect on the truth, right?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Do you believe in man made climate change?
> Nope
> Do you take the position that masks don't work?
> Yup
> ...



Trust me, you trusted Republicans and conservative media when you came to the conclusion that man made climate change is not real.  The rest of the world understands it's real.  60% of America believes it's real.  Why only cons who listen to Rush and Fox don't believe?

You see?  You trust Republicans.  Because you're willing to risk the environment on 2% of the scientists who agree with them.  You're brainwashed.  You trust Republicans more than I trust Democrats because I don't trust them blindly.  

In fact, you trusted Republicans so much, most of the people who died of covid were unvaccinated people.  Them, fat and old people.  I can name at least 5 conservative talk radio hosts who were anti vax and died of covid yet you still trusted Trump and Republicans and believed in taking horse injections because that government and Joe Rogan told you so.  You're so obvious.

Masks don't work?  So is it okay if I sneeze in a room with you and I don't cover my mouth?  Because hands don't work either.  Yet you prefer I cover my mouth and nose when I sneeze.  Why?  Riddle me that dummy.  

Masks do work.  They aren't perfect, but they help.  And you trusted the biggest liars in US history during the pandemic, fool.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You do realize that your unbelief has no effect on the truth, right?


Exactly, what I say or anyone else says - doesn't change what I said.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> We don't care whether you believe or not.


Good.  I don't care if you spout your nonsense but be prepared to be ridiculed for the silliness.

Humans have been brainwashed for 100 years with Science Fiction so in their silly little minds there are all kinds of aliens star trekking across the universe.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Trust me, you trusted Republicans and conservative media when you came to the conclusion that man made climate change is not real.  The rest of the world understands it's real.  60% of America believes it's real.  Why only cons who listen to Rush and Fox don't believe?
> 
> You see?  You trust Republicans.  Because you're willing to risk the environment on 2% of the scientists who agree with them.  You're brainwashed.  You trust Republicans more than I trust Democrats because I don't trust them blindly.
> 
> ...


Why don't you take your hateful partisan bullshit and shove it your inbred Moon Bat ass?

Liberals are the real science deniers.  They deny all kinds of Biology, Economics and Climate Science.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> Good.  I don't care if you spout your nonsense but be prepared to be ridiculed for the silliness.
> 
> Humans have been brainwashed for 100 years with Science Fiction so in their silly little minds there are all kinds of aliens star trekking across the universe.
> 
> View attachment 735998



Ridicule has no effect on the truth. It is the height of arrogance to think that truth rests solely upon whether one believes it or not.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Trust me, you trusted Republicans and conservative media when you came to the conclusion that man made climate change is not real.  The rest of the world understands it's real.  60% of America believes it's real.  Why only cons who listen to Rush and Fox don't believe?
> 
> You see?  You trust Republicans.  Because you're willing to risk the environment on 2% of the scientists who agree with them.  You're brainwashed.  You trust Republicans more than I trust Democrats because I don't trust them blindly.
> 
> ...



Too funny. Try as you might you cannot make me a Repub. I do my own thinking, my own research and come to my own conclusions. You think that is real differences between the Parties, there isn't. Why do you think nothing ever* really *_changes?_ You have no idea what the World Economic Forum has in store for you, do you? That's where Old Joe got his "Build Back Better" mantra from dummy.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> Why don't you take your hateful partisan bullshit and shove it your inbred Moon Bat ass?
> 
> Liberals are the real science deniers.  They deny all kinds of Biology, Economics and Climate Science.


Such a classic right wing comeback.  Exposing yourself yet again.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Ridicule has no effect on the truth. It is the height of arrogance to think that truth rests solely upon whether one believes it or not.


The truth is the truth however, it is very simple.  It will become the truth when I see it. Or somebody else proves it to me beyond a doubt.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> The truth is the truth however, it is very simple.  It will become the truth when I see it. Or somebody else proves it to me beyond a doubt.



It is the height of arrogance to think that truth rests solely upon whether one believes it or not.


----------



## BothWings (Dec 7, 2022)

So Stephen Hawking change the story about wormholes before his death! So fucking what? Maybe he was right the first time? Few of us are qualified to really judge that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> It is the height of arrogance to think that truth rests solely upon whether one believes it or not.




LOL!  Do you understand how ridiculous that post sounds?

I don't believe in them because nobody has proven they exist.  All the "evidence" is either anecdotal or simple bullshit.  No real proof.  Like the crop signs in England.  A guy having fun with the idiots that want to believe in  UFOs.

I don't believe in unicorns either because I have never seen one and nobody has ever provided me proof they exist.

I believe in dinosaurs.   I have never seen one but they have been proven to exist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 7, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You seem to think what you type should mean something to me.


It was free advice, son. If you deny scientific knowledge, this is not the section for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Too funny. Try as you might you cannot make me a Repub. I do my own thinking, my own research and come to my own conclusions. You think that is real differences between the Parties, there isn't. Why do you think nothing ever* really *_changes?_ You have no idea what the World Economic Forum has in store for you, do you? That's where Old Joe got his "Build Back Better" mantra from dummy.



What do you mean nothing changes?  Things get better (Clinton Obama Biden years) and things get worse (Bush & Trump years).

If the parties are the same, why didn't you let Obama nominate Merrick Garland?

And you lean right.  Even if you don't know it.  So I call you a Republican.  Libertarian, Tea Party, Guy who says he's independent but is clearly a Republican he just doesn't want to admit it.

All the same to me.  Mixed bag of nuts.  You're not all the exact same kind of nuts.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What do you mean nothing changes?  Things get better (Clinton Obama Biden years) and things get worse (Bush & Trump years).
> 
> If the parties are the same, why didn't you let Obama nominate Merrick Garland?
> 
> ...



LOL, I am what is called a disaffected Conservative. You are a brainwashed as you can be. Your labels mean nothing to me, I do not live in the binary world you do. You simply don't have the awareness to break out of the bubble.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, I am what is called a disaffected Conservative. You are a brainwashed as you can be. Your labels mean nothing to me, I do not live in the binary world you do. You simply don't have the awareness to break out of the bubble.


Well I tell people here I'm just about as moderate as you can get.  So then besides you leaning right and me leaning left, we both claim to be moderates.  

Yes, I know you are a former Republican who can't stand the Republican party so you can't get yourself to say you are one, but you also don't hate them enough to vote Democratic.

We live in a country with a 2 party system.  You're a Republican.  

Mitch or Pelosi?

Hillary or Trump?

Bush or Gore?

Carter v Reagan

Obama v McCain?

Obama V Romney

Did you ever pick the left?  Then you are "binary" bitch!  LOL


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Well I tell people here I'm just about as moderate as you can get.  So then besides you leaning right and me leaning left, we both claim to be moderates.
> 
> Yes, I know you are a former Republican who can't stand the Republican party so you can't get yourself to say you are one, but you also don't hate them enough to vote Democratic.
> 
> ...



You seem to think that because you are binary everyone is, you couldn't be more wrong. The last Dem I would have voted for was JFK.  If JFK Jr had lived I would have voted for him. The current crop of pols? Not a one of them. You really need to open your mind to possibilities.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 9, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You seem to think that because you are binary everyone is, you couldn't be more wrong. The last Dem I would have voted for was JFK.  If JFK Jr had lived I would have voted for him. The current crop of pols? Not a one of them. You really need to open your mind to possibilities.


You've been binary since 1963


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 10, 2022)

Flash said:


> Show me the money!
> 
> When I see an alien spaceship and it not on a movie screen then I will believe it.
> 
> I am not going to believe anecdotal stories from people brainwashed by Science Fiction.


I'm not trying to make you believe it. I'm trying to tell you what the government says. And it is that they don't know what they are. But it definitely exists. 

And they definitely rule out human reasons. 

So i don't dunno, you tell me!


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2022)

Feeding Crows said:


> I'm not trying to make you believe it. I'm trying to tell you what the government says. And it is that they don't know what they are. But it definitely exists.
> 
> And they definitely rule out human reasons.
> 
> So i don't dunno, you tell me!




"The Government" said there was no inflation earlier this year and that high gas prices were caused by Putin .  Do you believe everything the government says?  I don't.

UFOs does not necessarily mean aliens.  It just means unidentified.  If there were real aliens visiting us we would have more than antecedent evidence, mysterious reports and conspiracy theories.

Like I said, show me the money.


----------



## Feeding Crows (Dec 10, 2022)

ok, jus deny.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 10, 2022)

Feeding Crows said:


> And they definitely rule out human reasons.


Hmm, I don't think that's accurate.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2022)

Roll out an alien spaceship at the next Detroit Auto Show or give ET his own sitcom before wasting anymore time with this UFO bullshit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2022)

PredFan said:


> Despite the recent sightings, and despite the fact that Congress will gather to discuss UFOs, I will state right now that we are NOT being visited by alien spacecraft or alien beings. Are there UFOs? Have people reported seeing UFOs? Yes.
> 
> A UFO, remember, is any flying craft that you cannot identify. So yeah, there are UFOs. They haven't been identified but that does not mean they are from some alien civilization. An airplane flying overhead would be an unidentified flying object to some isolated tribe of humans who have never had contact with the outside world. Eventually we will identify what people report seeing now, unless of course they are lying.
> 
> ...


UAPs are not likely to be other wordly craft. They are still unexplained however and the possibility of being from beyond this world cannot be discounted even if highly unlikely.
Having said that you are wrong.

Hawking did not come up with the idea of wormholes. A scientist named rosen established thatb theory as an solution to an equation from einstein. It has not been disproven. we have yet to see one but they are not discounted.


The number of possible sentient beings is in fact enormous and vast. To say Earth or even we have never been visited is a massively stupid statement. Earth was here for billions of years before any humans and we are not that unique. Humans were also here for hundreds of thousands of eyars before the oldest known written records and again the time that humans have been recording their history is not that unique.

We always need to guard against over enthusiastic attempts to spot ETs. We should do this simply requiring extraordinary evidence.

We should also however not misrepresent science and arrive at ignorant and silly conclusions as you have done.


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> UFOs does not necessarily mean aliens.  It just means unidentified.  If there were real aliens visiting us we would have more than antecedent evidence, mysterious reports and conspiracy theories.
> 
> Like I said, show me the money.


It is at your finger tips and in abundance .
The fact that you either do not really want to see it , or ,  are just too lazy,  is irrelevant . 

 Fiji exists , for example ,  even though you almost certainly have not visited and I certainly have not .

DYOR  , instead of offering us a  vacuous opinion .


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2022)

luiza said:


> It is at your finger tips and in abundance .
> The fact that you either do not really want to see it , or ,  are just too lazy,  is irrelevant .
> 
> Fiji exists , for example ,  even though you almost certainly have not visited and I certainly have not .
> ...


If you want to believe in that silly shit then fine.

If you want me to believe then show me the friggin aliens.


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> If you want to believe in that silly shit then fine.
> 
> If you want me to believe then show me the friggin aliens.



It's like  discussing something  with a brick wall   ---- just  stands there but with no eyes or ears .


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> If you want to believe in that silly shit then fine.
> 
> If you want me to believe then show me the friggin aliens.



Nobody cares what you "believe".


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 30, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You've been binary since 1963



You will never know how much you've been lied to son.


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2022)

luiza said:


> It's like  discussing something  with a brick wall   ---- just  stands there but with no eyes or ears .


There is no discussion when there are no aliens.  If there are any of them then show them to me.

I know people want to believe in things like that.  We have all been brainwashed with Science Fiction for all of our lives.  We even see aliens every time we turn on the TV or go to the movies.

However, at the end of the day we have nothing.  Just stupid theories, distorted facts, unverified accounts and anecdotal stories.

Just like with stories of ghost, witches, monsters and magic the belief in aliens have become part of human imaginary culture. 

Sorry to bust your bubble but they don't exist.


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> UAPs are not likely to be other wordly craft. They are still unexplained however and the possibility of being from beyond this world cannot be discounted even if highly unlikely.
> Having said that you are wrong.
> 
> Hawking did not come up with the idea of wormholes. A scientist named rosen established thatb theory as an solution to an equation from einstein. It has not been disproven. we have yet to see one but they are not discounted.
> ...


Update yourself about Oumuamua.

Here was an interstellar object with intelligent design .
 For sure it could have been run by computers and/or  robots but it was run with intelligence . 
 Kept fairly low key by NASA and CIA (?) .

 But before  the lazy sniggerers make their inane comments ,  DYOR and be amazed .


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nobody cares what you "believe".


Fair but that goes two ways.  If you want to believe in silly shit like aliens then have fun, Sport.  But don't get your panties in a wad when we ridicule you for it.


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> There is no discussion when there are no aliens.  If there are any of them then show them to me.
> 
> I know people want to believe in things like that.  We have all been brainwashed with Science Fiction for all of our lives.  We even see aliens every time we turn on the TV or go to the movies.
> 
> ...


You are a funny chap . 
You remind me of a troglodyte being told about the first fire .But unable to see it.

You are talking at cross purposes throughout . You do not seem to read or perhaps want to understand what is actually  put in front of you. None of it appears to register and you just re-iterate  .

DYOR re. Oumuamua . As good a place as any to start .


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Flash said:


> Fair but that goes two ways.  If you want to believe in silly shit like aliens then have fun, Sport.  But don't get your panties in a wad when we ridicule you for it.



It's a funny thing, I do not now, nor have I ever cared what other people think. I have never seen an "alien", I have however observed UAP's doing things that defy physics. Twice.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 30, 2022)

luiza said:


> Update yourself about Oumuamua.
> 
> Here was an interstellar object with intelligent design .
> For sure it could have been run by computers and/or  robots but it was run with intelligence .
> ...


Wrong.

Oumuamua was an interstellar object but just a random space object it was not run at all. People hoped it might have been designed by intelligence but that has been ruled out. It was strictly a piece of interstellar debris


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> It's a funny thing, I do not now, nor have I ever cared what other people think. I have never seen an "alien", I have however observed UAP's doing things that defy physics. Twice.


This is one aspect which Flash does not appreciate .
He imagines that he can only know about something if he sees , feels it  etc  but he  does not appear to  understand that we live in a probabilistic universe and must agree to most of our  knowledge on this basis -- usually at  a 95% confidence limit . 

 Nearly all matters that we reference are only "so- called knowledge" because they at  best are only represented by  a Theory which is  currently accepted, but only  until a new  Hypothesis is outlined , researched and demonstrated . 
That then becomes the new ( replacement ) Theory and effectively becomes  the updated knowledge .

With Aliens,  their existence is virtually certain ( see previous about an acceptable confidence limit) and clear  once you have examined the relevant evidence . Which Flash has not done .

Which is why his opinion scientifically is an irrelevance .
He may feel OK  about that , and if  it  leaves him happy , so be it.
But he cannot communicate sensibly with others because he does not know what is being referenced 

QED.


----------



## luiza (Dec 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Oumuamua was an interstellar object but just a random space object it was not run at all. People hoped it might have been designed by intelligence but that has been ruled out. It was strictly a piece of interstellar debris


NO DYOR

Even NASA will tell you that it changed speed and made a detour round the sun and then exactly  re-joined its orbit path .
 Let alone its rotation through its own axis , suggesting some sort of sail propulsion technology.

Enough,  DYOR . Minimum three months .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 30, 2022)

luiza said:


> NO DYOR
> 
> Even NASA will tell you that it changed speed and made a detour round the sun and then exactly  re-joined its orbit path .
> Let alone its rotation through its own axis , suggesting some sort of sail propulsion technology.
> ...



It did not make a detour around the sun and the change in speed is natural and seen often in many other objects

It was debris and nothing more.

You are uninformed and need to research more


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 3, 2023)

JustAGuy1 said:


> You will never know how much you've been lied to son.


And you will never know you're just a conspiracy theorist.

Tell me, what have they lied about? What is your proof? And how come the general public doesn't know this?  If it's common sense you'd think more people would know it.  But since you know what I've been swallowing and that it's a lie, tell me what?  WHAT?  Aliens?  That we never landed on the moon?  Gore actually won Florida in 2000?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 3, 2023)

sealybobo said:


> And you will never know you're just a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Tell me, what have they lied about? What is your proof? And how come the general public doesn't know this?  If it's common sense you'd think more people would know it.  But since you know what I've been swallowing and that it's a lie, tell me what?  WHAT?  Aliens?  That we never landed on the moon?  Gore actually won Florida in 2000?



LOL, It's called normalcy bias, nobody can open your eyes for you, that's something you have to want to happen. A good place to start would be a book written by a Progressive Author. The title is Tragedy and Hope 101. They aren't hiding *anything *there is no Binary political system son.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 3, 2023)

JustAGuy1 said:


> LOL, It's called normalcy bias, nobody can open your eyes for you, that's something you have to want to happen. A good place to start would be a book written by a Progressive Author. The title is Tragedy and Hope 101. They aren't hiding *anything *there is no Binary political system son.


I think that's what I was trying to get at.  What are they lying to me about and how do you know?  I'm sure they are, but about what?  And what aren't they lying to us about that you think they are.

Many people think they have an alien and crashed alien space ship hiding.  It's where we got microwave technology and other things that were invented in the 60's and 70's.

Here's one.  Everyone says the government lies.  But I tell my friend that the governments recent admitting that they can't explain some ufo's is because they are going to start spending a lot of money on space travel.  They need public support.


----------



## james bond (Jan 4, 2023)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The number of possible sentient beings is in fact enormous and vast. To say Earth or even we have never been visited is a massively stupid statement. Earth was here for billions of years before any humans and we are not that unique. Humans were also here for hundreds of thousands of eyars before the oldest known written records and again the time that humans have been recording their history is not that unique.


Hahahahahahahahaha,  You can't even show how one microbe can come into existence.  Where's the experiment that does that?  Yours is wishful thinking and not science.


----------



## luiza (Jan 4, 2023)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It did not make a detour around the sun and the change in speed is natural and seen often in many other objects
> 
> It was debris and nothing more.
> 
> You are uninformed and need to research more


Now you are being idiotic .
 DYOR .

I guarantee that it orbited the sun at a changed speed and then,  beyond belief , picked up its prior route again before exiting our solar system  .
But if taking on board new scientific observations upsets your pre conceived notions about various matters,  I understand .
It is vital and necessary for some people in order to keep hold of mental balance .

Classic psychosis ,  but for some a useful defence mechanism.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2023)

luiza said:


> Now you are being idiotic .
> DYOR .
> 
> I guarantee that it orbited the sun at a changed speed and then,  beyond belief , picked up its prior route again before exiting our solar system  .
> ...


Wrong.

It was always going to circle gthe sun it was not a detour aroiund the sun.

The cnange in speeed is not uncommon in many objects which orbit the sun.

Your garuntee is a bullsshit failure.

There are no new scientific observations supporting your claim.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2023)

james bond said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha,  You can't even show how one microbe can come into existence.  Where's the experiment that does that?  Yours is wishful thinking and not science.


I never said anything about microbes

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## luiza (Jan 4, 2023)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It was always going to circle gthe sun it was not a detour aroiund the sun.
> 
> ...



A true clown .Which comic do you read and swallow ?

About 800 metres long and exactly 10% of that wide . Rotating throughout on its axis .

" It was always going to orbit the sun"
Did the Aliens text you with that advance news? 
Try thinking how something might be sucked into an orbit , not be dragged into the body and then break out of the attraction to resume its original track and throughout change speed

Your gullibility is amazing .Did you believe the revised NASA drivel? Hook line and sinker .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2023)

luiza said:


> A true clown .Which comic do you read and swallow ?
> 
> About 800 metres long and exactly 10% of that wide . Rotating throughout on its axis .
> 
> ...


I never said orbit I said circle.

It did not break out of the attraction moron. It was drawn to the dun and then did a very normal comet like sling shot movement away from the sun.

It's size and shape were unusual but not evidence of anything artifiical.

You are lying and misrepresenting what it did


----------



## luiza (Jan 5, 2023)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I never said orbit I said circle.
> 
> It did not break out of the attraction moron. It was drawn to the dun and then did a very normal comet like sling shot movement away from the sun.
> 
> It's size and shape were unusual but not evidence of anything artifiical.


Your idiocy persists .
It reflected light ,  thus destroying the assumption of it being rock ..Easily observed .
It left our solar system at a faster speed than it entered .Came in at 196000kms per hour and left at 225000kms per hour 
I advised you to DYOR but MF Psychosis has gripped you.

Your clearly gullible nature is preventing you researching the facts .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 5, 2023)

luiza said:


> Your idiocy persists .
> It reflected light ,  thus destroying the assumption of it being rock ..Easily observed .
> It left our solar system at a faster speed than it entered .Came in at 196000kms per hour and left at 225000kms per hour
> I advised you to DYOR but MF Psychosis has gripped you.
> ...


Rock refllects light

Picking up gravitational asists from objects from objects such as trhe sun accelerates other opjects.

I have done research you have not,.


----------



## james bond (Sunday at 8:56 PM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I never said anything about microbes
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?


You said "The number of possible sentient beings is in fact enormous and vast. To say Earth or even we have never been visited is a massively stupid statement."

We don't have any evidence of sentient beings nor do we have any evidence of having been visited.  NASA states they have no evidence of being visited.  They were supposedly observed by regular people, but they have no evidence of it.  I don't think NASA scientists are stupid.

Moreover, Carl Sagan said, "The universe is a pretty big place. If it's just us, it seems like an awful waste of space."  However, he died without ever observing any aliens.  If he said that he observed aliens, then that would be credible.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sunday at 9:07 PM)

james bond said:


> You said "The number of possible sentient beings is in fact enormous and vast. To say Earth or even we have never been visited is a massively stupid statement."
> 
> We don't have any evidence of sentient beings nor do we have any evidence of having been visited.  NASA states they have no evidence of being visited.  They were supposedly observed by regular people, but they have no evidence of it.  I don't think NASA scientists are stupid.
> 
> Moreover, Carl Sagan said, "The universe is a pretty big place. If it's just us, it seems like an awful waste of space."  However, he died without ever observing any aliens.  If he said that he observed aliens, then that would be credible.


Wrong MORON

Look up what the word POSSIBLE means

We need no direct evidence to know it is POSSIBLE\

That is why you failed to even challenge what I said


----------



## scruffy (Monday at 1:31 AM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have done research you have not,.


It looks and sounds like you've been researching a bottle of Jack.

Or Wild Turkey.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Monday at 3:18 AM)

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> Exactly HOW do you know that the same laws of physics exist throughout the universe????


because life requires it...remove the laws of physics and you remove life, at least the kind it would require to operate spacecraft.


Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> How often have you BEEN to other parts of the universe????


I imagine you are of course addressing the aliens


----------



## james bond (Tuesday at 12:03 AM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong MORON
> 
> Look up what the word POSSIBLE means
> 
> ...


I'm not a moron because I'm not the one who believes there are aliens.  Evolutionists think life just appears, but this is not what the Creator says.  Evolutionists are the MORONS who believe in life just appears in time.  According to them, the universe has been in existence for 13.8 billion years, but yet there are no signs of life on any planet. moon or in space other than Earth.  That means no life in the seas nor on land.  Moreover, there has been no experiment to create life even though it has been tried.  Thus, evolution is a LIE.  This is what the evidence shows and we see no life has appeared over 13.8 billion years according to the evos.  Else where is your experiment to create life?

I am going by the word of the Creator in the Bible and He did not tell us there were aliens.  Not even a microbe.  The evidence is on my side as we have not found even a microbe or living cell on the moon, Mars or any other planet and moons that we've investigated in our solar system.  There hasn't been any life found in space.  Thus, the evidence and science is on my side.

Life elsewhere is IMPOSSIBLE as it was not CREATED.  Will you admit now that YOU are the MORON believing in possibilities with no evidence and failures in experiments?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Tuesday at 12:20 AM)

james bond said:


> I'm not a moron because I'm not the one who believes there are aliens.  Evolutionists think life just appears, but this is not what the Creator says.  Evolutionists are the MORONS who believe in life just appears in time.  According to them, the universe has been in existence for 13.8 billion years, but yet there are no signs of life on any planet. moon or in space other than Earth.  That means no life in the seas nor on land.  Moreover, there has been no experiment to create life even though it has been tried.  Thus, evolution is a LIE.  This is what the evidence shows and we see no life has appeared over 13.8 billion years according to the evos.  Else where is your experiment to create life?
> 
> I am going by the word of the Creator in the Bible and He did not tell us there were aliens.  Not even a microbe.  The evidence is on my side as we have not found even a microbe or living cell on the moon, Mars or any other planet and moons that we've investigated in our solar system.  There hasn't been any life found in space.  Thus, the evidence and science is on my side.
> 
> Life elsewhere is IMPOSSIBLE as it was not CREATED.  Will you admit now that YOU are the MORON believing in possibilities with no evidence and failures in experiments?


Wrong

No evolutionist believes that life JUST APPEARS. 
. 
The creator says nothing and you have never heard him or her or whatever speak. The bible does not tell us that kangaroos exisgt either but they do,

It is not impossible at all. Just as it was not imossible to split the atom even though your holy book makes no mention of an atom.

You are the PROVEN moron.


----------



## scruffy (Tuesday at 12:57 AM)

james bond said:


> I'm not a moron because I'm not the one who believes there are aliens.  Evolutionists think life just appears, but this is not what the Creator says.  Evolutionists are the MORONS who believe in life just appears in time.  According to them, the universe has been in existence for 13.8 billion years, but yet there are no signs of life on any planet. moon or in space other than Earth.  That means no life in the seas nor on land.  Moreover, there has been no experiment to create life even though it has been tried.  Thus, evolution is a LIE.  This is what the evidence shows and we see no life has appeared over 13.8 billion years according to the evos.  Else where is your experiment to create life?
> 
> I am going by the word of the Creator in the Bible and He did not tell us there were aliens.  Not even a microbe.  The evidence is on my side as we have not found even a microbe or living cell on the moon, Mars or any other planet and moons that we've investigated in our solar system.  There hasn't been any life found in space.  Thus, the evidence and science is on my side.
> 
> Life elsewhere is IMPOSSIBLE as it was not CREATED.  Will you admit now that YOU are the MORON believing in possibilities with no evidence and failures in experiments?



Wow. Just wow.

You insult your God with this kind of stupid crap.


----------



## james bond (Tuesday at 5:18 PM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong
> 
> No evolutionist believes that life JUST APPEARS.
> .
> ...


I'm right and you LOSE.  The closest thing that can be created in experiments was RNA.  It ISN'T life.  Thus, life cannot be created.

You're not very impressive with science as you can't explain your POV.  All you can do is ad hominem attacks.  Why don't you explain how life happened instead of impossible this and not impossible that lol?

You can't LOSER.


----------



## james bond (Tuesday at 5:21 PM)

scruffy said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> You insult your God with this kind of stupid crap.


Where's your explanation.  I provided mine.  You sound like a LOSER, too.  No explanation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Tuesday at 6:29 PM)

JustAGuy1 said:


> It's a funny thing, I do not now, nor have I ever cared what other people think. I have never seen an "alien", I have however observed UAP's doing things that defy physics. Twice.


Which should have been your first clue that you got fooled somehow.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Tuesday at 11:08 PM)

james bond said:


> I'm right and you LOSE.  The closest thing that can be created in experiments was RNA.  It ISN'T life.  Thus, life cannot be created.
> 
> You're not very impressive with science as you can't explain your POV.  All you can do is ad hominem attacks.  Why don't you explain how life happened instead of impossible this and not impossible that lol?
> 
> You can't LOSER.


You are wrong and proven so.

Your claims are false and ignorant. No scientist ever said life arose from nothing as you claimed they do.

Not knowing how life got started does not mean it had to be the way your faith teaches it simmply means they have not figured it out YET. 

By your standard the very computer you are using cannot exist but it does.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Tuesday at 11:09 PM)

james bond said:


> Where's your explanation.  I provided mine.  You sound like a LOSER, too.  No explanation.


No you did not.

You are now posting bald faced lies


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Yesterday at 8:19 AM)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which should have been your first clue that you got fooled somehow.



Your ignorance never ceases to amaze me. No way to fake what I saw.


----------



## luiza (Yesterday at 8:32 AM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rock refllects light
> 
> Picking up gravitationa*l asists from objects from objects such as trhe sun accelerates other opjects.*
> 
> I have done research you have not,.


You are so desperate that you are now making up things ad nauseam .
As for your spelling and precise meaning -- bring on a translator for an alien language .

Not so much DYOR as  first do a spell check at minimum.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

luiza said:


> You are so desperate that you are now making up things ad nauseam .
> As for your spelling and precise meaning -- bring on a translator for an alien language .
> 
> Not so much DYOR as  first do a spell check at minimum.


I made up nothing

I am still correct and you are proven wrong


----------



## james bond (Yesterday at 11:31 AM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I made up nothing
> 
> I am still correct and you are proven wrong


I agree you are DESPERATE now.  I guess you agree life cannot be created; thus God.  The closest was RNA, but that isn't life (scientists agree).


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Yesterday at 12:21 PM)

james bond said:


> I agree you are DESPERATE now.  I guess you agree life cannot be created; thus God.  The closest was RNA, but that isn't life (scientists agree).


It cannot be created NOW. 

Which is irrelevant.

You know you are owned and defeated


----------



## james bond (Yesterday at 11:16 PM)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It cannot be created NOW.
> 
> Which is irrelevant.
> 
> You know you are owned and defeated


This is S&T, not the Rubber Room.  As usual, you are delusional.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Yesterday at 11:46 PM)

james bond said:


> This is S&T, not the Rubber Room.  As usual, you are delusional.


No I am correct and you would not know.

You are clueless about science, what it is and how it works


----------



## scruffy (Today at 6:54 AM)

james bond said:


> I agree you are DESPERATE now.  I guess you agree life cannot be created; thus God.  The closest was RNA, but that isn't life (scientists agree).


lol

Your CLAIM was that scientists think life came from nothing.

I'm not aware of any scientist who ever claimed that. Are you? Can you name one?

You sound defensive on this topic. Please allow me to help alleviate your anxiety.

Of COURSE life is created. No one ever said otherwise. Whether by God, or by mommy and daddy, or by a scientist in a laboratory.

If you're religious and you believe in God, you don't have to be defensive. The Bible, says "God created", but it doesn't say HOW He did it. For all you know, the rules underlying evolution may have been His chosen method.

As a matter of fact, the entire sequence of evolution is laid out right there in Genesis. They even got the order right. (All except one, which is pretty darn good considering things were passed down by word of mouth back then).

So you see, there is no incompatibility between God and evolution. Any such proposal is brought to you by people who don't understand the Bible. Literalism is the scourge of religion, words are insufficient for the concepts being communicated.

The fact is, evolution is one of the very first things discussed in the Bible. You don't have to be anxious about it. Darwin is not your enemy. Darwin is DEAD, and today we are far more interested in the biophysical rules underlying evolution, than the evolution itself. We are interested in the "evolution" of attractors on stochastic manifolds, that arise when the system expands through long range interactions. It's physics, not anything so crude as the word "species" (which no one can define anyway).

There's no need to attack science. Science is not your enemy. There are 300 million pieces of evidence from 18 converging lines of study that support the reality of biological evolution.

Creating life from scratch? We're almost there. We wouldn't know what to DO with it yet, but the technology is almost in place. Today right now I can ORDER a custom made knockout mouse, online with my credit card and have it delivered to me inside of 30 days. There are also commercially available "reduced cells" of various kinds, platforms for genetic manipulation, either missing a nucleus or missing some translation or transcription machinery. We regularly synthesize proteins that don't exist in nature, and the Covid vaccines causes your body to make a protein that didn't exist in nature till two years ago. So... evolution. It's kind of undeniable, ain't it?

And, if you believe in God, why would you deny His handiwork? You're lookin at it, aintcha?


----------

